# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Επίθεση καρδερίνας στο μάτι

## Nick2

Χαιρετώ την όμορφη παρέα

Έχω μια καρδερίνα σε κλουβάκι και την φροντίζω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. Προχθές το βράδυ και ενώ την είχα έξω στο μπαλκόνι ξαφνικά ακούω κάτι περίεργους θορύβους. Πετάγομαι ακαριαία έξω και βλέπω μπόλικα φτερά πεσμένα έξω απο το κλουβί, αρκετά μέσα και την καρδερίνα τρομαγμένη με ένα φτερό σπασμένο. Την κοιτάω πάνω απο το μάτι και βλέπω οτι τα φτερά της ήταν τραβηγμένα και προς στιγμη νόμιζα οτι είχε χάσει το μάτι της. Αλλα μετα απο λίγο τα τραβηξε μόνη της και τα έβγαλε. Την επόμενη μέρα είχε μια ψιλοκατάπτωση ήταν λίγο φουσκωμένη και βλέπω οτι το αριστερό της μάτι είχε πρηστεί και ήταν μισόκλειστο. Όμως ευτυχώς έτρωγε και έπινε νερό κανονικά, ενώ αργότερα συνήλθε λίγο άρχισε να πηδάει να ψιλοκελαηδάει κτλ. Μέχρι τώρα παραμένει σε αυτη την κατάσταση γενικά την μέρα έχει μια κατάπτωση αλλα αυτή την είχε καθόλη την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού μιας και τετοια εποχή συνήθως αλλάζει φτερά, και πέρσι ήταν στα ίδια και αργότερα μέσα στο φθινόπωρο συνήρθε. Αλλα το μάτι της παραμένει αρκετά πρησμένο και το ξύνει συνέχεια με αποτέλεσμα να το κάνει χειρότερα. Τώρα το μεγάλο ερωτηματικό είναι τι στο καλό την τσίμπησε, για ζώο το απορρίπτω μιας και είναι αρκετά ψηλά το μπαλκόνι για να σκαρφαλώσει κάτι, πουλί αντε να ήταν καμια κουκουβάγια αλλα και πάλι θα άκουγα καποιον θόρυβο, εδώ δεν ακούστηκε απολύτως τίποτα. Οπότε πιθανολογώ οτι ήταν κάποιο έντομο που έκανε την δουλειά. Τώρα το ερωτημα είναι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να φύγει το πρήξιμο, να της δώσω κανα φάρμακο; Και δεν ξέρω αν τελικά έχασε το μάτι της ή οχι απο το τσίμπημα.  

Εδώ είναι και μια φωτο:

----------


## jk21

αν ο οφθαλμος ειναι ανοιχτος (δεν μπορω να διακρινω ) βαλε αμεσα tobradex να εχει και κορτιζονη .οχι tobrex  .αν οχι βαλε λιγο βαζελινη να ανοιξει (ελαχιστα ) και μετα (μαλλον την επομενη )καθαρισε και βαλε την tobradex .και τσιμπημα να ειναι η κορτιζονη θα βοηθησει 

οταν αναγκαστικα την  πιανεις για την αλοιφη  ,βλεπε αν αδυνατιζει ή φουσκωνει  καποιο εντερο .αν ναι το αναφερεις αμεσως 

αν εχεις στο σπιτι σκευασμα ριγανελαιου ή αλοης βαλε στο νερο καθημερινα για 5-6 μερες .αν οχι και ειδικα αν διογκωθει επιπλεον το ματι ή δεις αδυνατισμα ή διογκωση εντερου μου λες να σου στειλω δοσολογια για bactrimel .μην δωσεις σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση 

εχε το νου σου για ιπταμενους θηρευτες ειτε ηταν εντομο ή θηρευτης  .αν ηταν θηρευτης θα γυρισει

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο καλως ηρθες!! εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας θα σε βοηθησει να κατατοπιστεις καλυτερα στο forum. επι του θεματος δεν εχω πολλες γνωσεις!! αλλα μεχρι να δει το θεμα σου καποιος εμπειρος!! βρασε λιγο χαμομηλι και βαλε επανω στο ματι της, θα καθαρισει και θα ανοιξει, τα παιδια θα σου πουν τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## ninos

εαν βρηκες φτερα πεσμενα κατω, εκτος κλουβιου, μαλλον καποιο αρπακτικο το εβαλε στοχο. Να εχεις το νου σου

----------


## jk21

Τωρα προσεξα οτι δεν ειναι ο αλλος *Nick* *Απελευθέρωση φλώρου*


.. τι του λεω του ανθρωπου για ριγανελαια και αλοες ... 
βαλε αμεσα tobradex και τα λεμε .

Νικο μην με παρεξηγησεις αλλα επειδη δεν σε ξερω ,αν το πουλι δεν το επαθε οπως περιγραφεις αλλα σου το δωσανε ετσι (και ισως σκεφτεσαι να μας αναφερεις την προελευση του ) ,να ξερεις οτι ειναι χτυπημα στο ματι την στιγμη που το πιασανε ,μπορει και απο ξυλο και σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να δοθει και αντιβιωση που σου γραψα στο νερο

----------


## Nick2

Eυχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις και καλως σας βρήκα. 
Jk21 ναι ο οφθαλμός ανοιχτός είναι, απλά έχει πρηστεί όλο το γύρω γύρω απο το μάτι και έχουν φύγει αρκετά πούπουλα. Οπότε προτείνεις να βάλω tobradex; Αμα ειναι θα πάω να το πάρω αύριο. Αυτό για το ριγανέλαιο και την αλόη τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Να το βάζω και αυτο στο μάτι της μαζί με την αλοιφή; Συγγνώμη αν είναι αφελείς οι ερωτήσεις αλλα ειμαι λίγο αρχάριος με αυτά τα θέματα :Icon Rolleyes:  Πάντως μια ελαφρά διόγκωση την είχε σήμερα, ίσως να ήταν και απο το ξύσιμο.
Αυτό για τους θηρευτές που ειπες τι ακριβώς είναι, έντομα; Και κυκλοφορούν και τα βράδια αυτά; Γιατι τόσο καιρό που την έχω δεν έχω δεί κάτι περίεργο.
Νino για αρπακτικό το κόβω δύσκολο απο την άποψη οτι δεν άκουσα καποιον θόρυβο δηλαδή να είχε πάλη και τέτοια. Εκει που είχε απόλυτη ησυχία και ήταν πίσα σκοτάδι ξαφνικά την άκουσα να φωνάζει και πετάχτηκα έξω και είδα αυτά που είδα, οπότε πιθανολογώ να ήταν έντομο, πιθανώς και αυτή να τρόμαξε και να πετάχτηκε στο κλουβί για αυτό και έπεσαν τα φτερά γιατι όπως είπα αλλάζει και τρίχωμα αυτο το διάστημα. Τώρα την έχω μέσα τουλάχιστον το βράδυ για καλό και για κακό.

----------


## Nick2

> Τωρα προσεξα οτι δεν ειναι ο αλλος *Nick* *Απελευθέρωση φλώρου*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. τι του λεω του ανθρωπου για ριγανελαια και αλοες ... 
> βαλε αμεσα tobradex και τα λεμε .
> 
> Νικο μην με παρεξηγησεις αλλα επειδη δεν σε ξερω ,αν το πουλι δεν το επαθε οπως περιγραφεις αλλα σου το δωσανε ετσι (και ισως σκεφτεσαι να μας αναφερεις την προελευση του ) ,να ξερεις οτι ειναι χτυπημα στο ματι την στιγμη που το πιασανε ,μπορει και απο ξυλο και σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να δοθει και αντιβιωση που σου γραψα στο νερο


Jk21 όχι όπως σου ειπα την έχω αρκετό καιρό νομίζω 2.5-3 χρόνια κάπου εκεί. Το πρήξιμο έγινε εχθές απο το τσίμπημα, μια χαρά ήταν μέχρι τώρα. Οπότε θα βάλω tobradex αμα είναι και βλέπουμε

----------


## Gardelius

Νικο καλως ηρθες!!! επειδη εχω παθει πιο παλια πολλα παρομοια σκηνικα, θα σου πω οτι 99% ειναι θυρευτης.... ειναι πολυ οδυνηρο το θεαμα, το εχω αντικρισει...Προσεχε το και μη το εχεις εξω καθολου κατα τη γνωμη μου, εως οτου βεβαιωθεις οτι εχει το ματακι του και αναρρωσει.

----------


## Nick2

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και καλως σας βρήκα. 
Νino αρπακτικό πολύ χλωμό να ήταν μιας και κάτι θα άκουγα κάποιον θόρυβο, και ειδικά μέσα στη νύχτα θα ακουγόνταν άνετα αν γινόνταν πάλη και τέτοια. Εγώ πιστεύω εντομο θα ήταν απλά επειδη ήταν βράδυ την τρόμαξε και αυτή πετάχτηκε στο κλουβι μέσα και έριξε τα φτερά της αφου τα αλλάζει αυτη την περίοδο.
JK21 τι εννοείς για ιπτάμενους θηρευτές; Πετάνε και νύχτα αυτά τα έντομα; Για την ώρα την έχω πάρει μέσα τουλάχιστον τα βράδια και βλέπουμε. Sorry για το άσχετο των ερωτήσεων αλλα είμαι ψιλοαρχάριος σε αυτά. Οπως ανέφερα την καρδερίνα την έχω 2.5-3 χρόνια περίπου και μέχρι τώρα ήταν μια χαρά. Απο το τσίμπημα το έπαθε αυτο στο μάτι της, οπότε θα βάλω tobradex και βλέπουμε. Απλά απο οτι βλέπω υπάρχει και αλοιφή και σταγόνες, τι απο τα 2 να πάρω;

----------


## PAIANAS

Αλοιφή ..μένει περισσότερο από τις σταγόνες στο μάτι .Θα προσέξεις να τη βάλεις προσεκτικά γύρω γύρω από το μάτι στην πάρχουσα περιοχή .
Χρησιμοποίησε μπατονέτα για ακρίβεια ...και καλό τακτικό πλύσιμο στις πατήθρες .Θα προσπαθεί να ξύσει το μάτι του και θα το επιμολύνει .

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλώς όρισες Νίκο και λυπάμαι δια το περιστατικό με την καρδερίνα.. Αλλά κάπου δεν μας περιγράφεις σωστά το συμβάν.. Στην αρχή λες ότι άκουσες κάποιο θόρυβο στο μπαλκόνι, μιλάς δια κουκουβάγια, που πάει να πει ότι ήταν νύχτα !! Μετά στο τέλος λες ότι ουδείς θόρυβος ακούστηκε. Πρόσεξες αν το κλουβί ήταν στραβό, δηλαδή όχι οριζόντια με τον τοίχο, διότι πούπουλα και φτερά υποδηλώνουν μάδημα, και δεν νομίζω ένα έντομο να δημιουργήσει τέτοια πράγματα.. Καμιά ποντίκα, δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο πάθημα οι ποντίκες..

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν απο οτι ειδα το μάτι της χειροτέρεψε και έκλεισε τελείως, όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό:



Μάλλον απο το συνεχές ξύσιμο. Πάω να της πάρω το φάρμακο τώρα να δούμε αν εχει βελτίωση

----------


## jk21

ιπταμενους θηρευτες εννοω αρπακτικα πουλια 


δινεις αμεσα bactrimel (απο φαρμακειο ) στο νερο ή στο στομα (σου στελνω πμ και με τις δυο περιπτωσεις ) αν το πουλι πινει ή οχι νερο στην κατασταση που ειναι (αντιστοιχα ) .βαζεις αμεσα tobradex αλοιφη στο ματι .προσπαθησε ηπια να το ανοιγεις να μπαινει και μεσα οταν την βαζεις .πρωι και απογευμα .τις ιδιες ωρες θα δινεις την αντιβιωση στο στομα με συρριγγα του 1 ml απο φαρμακειο

----------


## jk21

σου εστειλα δοσολογια για αντιβιωση .την αλοη και το ριγανελαιο σου τα συστηνα σαν βοηθεια απο επιπλοκες λογω στρεσσαρισματος του πουλιου απο τα πιασιματα .βοηθουν εναντια των κοκκιδιων .η αντιβιωση που σου εστειλα σε καλυπτει και σε αυτο τον τομεα .σου τα ειχα πει εκεινα για να αποφυγουμε το φαρμακο ,οσο δεν ηταν αναγκαιο .ομως η αυξανομενη φλεγμονη στο ματι το κανει απαραιτητο 

εννοειται οτι αν εχει διαθεση για προσφυγη σε πτηνιατρο ,ειναι η πιο ενδεδειγμενη λυση

----------


## Nick2

> Καλώς όρισες Νίκο και λυπάμαι δια το περιστατικό με την καρδερίνα.. Αλλά κάπου δεν μας περιγράφεις σωστά το συμβάν.. Στην αρχή λες ότι άκουσες κάποιο θόρυβο στο μπαλκόνι, μιλάς δια κουκουβάγια, που πάει να πει ότι ήταν νύχτα !! Μετά στο τέλος λες ότι ουδείς θόρυβος ακούστηκε. Πρόσεξες αν το κλουβί ήταν στραβό, δηλαδή όχι οριζόντια με τον τοίχο, διότι πούπουλα και φτερά υποδηλώνουν μάδημα, και δεν νομίζω ένα έντομο να δημιουργήσει τέτοια πράγματα.. Καμιά ποντίκα, δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο πάθημα οι ποντίκες..


Γειά σου Νικόλα καλως σας βρήκα. Ναι όπως τα είπα είναι, δεν ακούστηκε κάποιος θόρυβος, το όλο συμβάν έγινε σε δευτερόλεπτα μέσα. Αφού την είχα έξω και ξαφινκά άκουσα να κάνει ένα τσι τσι τσι που το κάνει συνήθως όταν νευρίαζει ή την ενοχλεί κάτι. Και βγήκα αμέσως έξω χωρίς να δω κάτι. Απλά είδα πεσμένα πούπουλα εκτός κλουβιού και την καρδερίνα με τραβηγμένα τα πούπουλα πάνω απο το μάτι της και ένα φτερό σπασμένο απο τα φτερά της, και ήταν τρομαγμένη και ήταν στο μεσαίο ξυλάκι απο το κλουβί. Το κλουβί ήταν άθιχτο απο οσο είδα. Πρέπει να την αιφνιδίασε στον ύπνο γιατι συνήθως κοιμάται στο πάνω ξυλάκι κολλητά με το κλουβί κοντά στο νερό της με το κεφάλι μέσα. Και ίσως αρχικά να μην πολυκατάλαβε οτι ήταν επίθεση. Αυτό που ξέχασα να αναφέρω βασικά ήταν οτι επειδή είχαμε κόσμο στη βεράντα εκείνη την μέρα το κλουβί το είχανε βάλει κάτω στο πάτωμα, και μετά που έφυγαν και κλέισαν τα φώτα ξέχασα να την κρεμάσω ψηλά, και βασικά έγινε πολυ γρήγορα η όλη φάση, με το που κλείσαν τα φώτα 5-10 λεπτά αργότερα έγινε το όλο κακό. Και επειδή έχω και μια 2η καρδερίνα πιο μικρή, άκουσα και εκείνη να πετιέται σαν τρελή μέσα στο κλουβί της, εκείνη είναι πιο ευκίνητη και δύσκολα να την πείραζε κάποιο πουλί, με τον παραμικρό θόρυβο να ακούσει πετιέται μέσα στη νύχτα. Αλλά το κακό έγινε με την άλλη που είναι και λιγο πιο αργοκίνητη και γενικά λόγω αλλαγής των φτερών είναι ψιλοπεσμένη αυτο το διάστημα, οπότε ίσως και να μην ήταν έντομο. 
Ποντίκι επίσης απίθανο γιατι ειναι υπερυψωμένο το μπαλκόνι καμια 10αριά μέτρα απο κάτω και δεν μπορεί να σκαρφαλώσει κάτι. Οπότε ψιλιάζομαι κουκουβάγια γιατι εδώ στο εξοχικό που βρίσκομαι έχει πάρα πολλές και αρκετές φορές τις ακουω να φωνάζουν ακόμα και την μέρα εδω γύρω, ενώ αρκετές νύχτες τις άκουγα πολυ κοντά να φωνάζουν αλλά δεν περίμενα με την καμία να έκαναν επίθεση και ειδικά κάτω στο πάτωμα. Αλλα το επόμενο πρωί απο το εν λόγω συμβάν ο πατέρας μου είπε οτι είδε μια κουκουβάγια να βολτάρει εδώ κοντα στο μπαλκόνι και μόλις τον είδε πέταξε και έφυγε. Και απο οσο γνωρίζω αυτές μόνο δρουν αθόρυβα σε σχέση με άλλα αρπακτικά που κάνουν πάλη για να τα πιάσουν, και ειδικά νύχτα κιόλας.

Jk21 πολλά ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Ναι της έβαλα ήδη την αλοιφή πάνω στο μάτι αν και δεν εχει σταματήσει να το ξύνει συνέχεια με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Νερό και φαγητό όπως είπα τρώει και πινει κανονικά, οπότε αμα ειναι θα την βάλω την αντιβίωση στο νερό της κανονικά.

----------


## jk21

μην αποκλειεις ποντικι ,ακομα και νυφιτσα .για δες εδω  *Το απόλυτο πατατράκ*ειτε ηταν επιγειο ειτε εναεριο ,ειδικα οταν μαλιστα εφυγε χωρις λαφυρο ,θα ξαναρθε ! πλεγμα γυρω απο τις κλουβες γρηγορα !

----------


## Nick2

> σου εστειλα δοσολογια για αντιβιωση .την αλοη και το ριγανελαιο σου τα συστηνα σαν βοηθεια απο επιπλοκες λογω στρεσσαρισματος του πουλιου απο τα πιασιματα .βοηθουν εναντια των κοκκιδιων .η αντιβιωση που σου εστειλα σε καλυπτει και σε αυτο τον τομεα .σου τα ειχα πει εκεινα για να αποφυγουμε το φαρμακο ,οσο δεν ηταν αναγκαιο .ομως η αυξανομενη φλεγμονη στο ματι το κανει απαραιτητο 
> 
> εννοειται οτι αν εχει διαθεση για προσφυγη σε πτηνιατρο ,ειναι η πιο ενδεδειγμενη λυση


Πήγα να σου απαντήσω στο προσωπικό αλλα δεν με αφήνει. Ήδη με την αλοιφή έχει ψιλοανοίξει το ματάκι  της αν και το ξύνει  συνέχεια. Όπως ανέφερα νερό πινει κανονικα  όποτε θα το βάλω στο νερό  της αμα είναι την αντιβίωση. Αυτό το bactrimel τι ακριβώς  είναι σκόνη, διάλυμμα,  σταγόνες για να ξέρω τι ακριβώς να ζητήσω στο  φαρμακείο που θα πάω  αύριο, γιατι βλέπω οτι έχει 2-3 είδη, ενέσιμο διάλυμμα, δισκία και σιρόπι αν και λογικά σιρόπι θα είναι ή το ενέσιμο διάλυμμα. Και αυτό απο οτι κατάλαβα το διαλύω στο νερό  της καθε μέρα για 1  εβδομάδα. Την αλοιφή θα την βάζω 2 φορές την ημέρα  μέχρι να υποχωρήσει  η φλεγονή έτσι; Πάντως ήταν ήδη πολύ καλύτερα μετά την αλοιφή και το απόγευμα ψιλοκελάηδησε κιόλας :Love0040:  Αύριο το πρωί θα της ξαναβάλω λίγο ακόμα μαζί με την αντιβίωση

----------


## geog87

> μην αποκλειεις ποντικι ,ακομα και νυφιτσα .για δες εδω  *Το απόλυτο πατατράκ*
> 
> 
> ειτε ηταν επιγειο ειτε εναεριο ,ειδικα οταν μαλιστα εφυγε χωρις λαφυρο ,θα ξαναρθε ! πλεγμα γυρω απο τις κλουβες γρηγορα !


τι πλεγμα εννοειτε???θυμαστε κυριε Δημητρη την επιθεση απο την γατα μεσα στο σπιτι μου???μηπως με καποιο πλεγμα μπορω να κανω κατι?

----------


## Nick2

> μην αποκλειεις ποντικι ,ακομα και νυφιτσα .για δες εδω  *Το απόλυτο πατατράκ*
> 
> 
> ειτε ηταν επιγειο ειτε εναεριο ,ειδικα οταν μαλιστα εφυγε χωρις λαφυρο ,θα ξαναρθε ! πλεγμα γυρω απο τις κλουβες γρηγορα !


Πωπω ντάξει αμα είναι να γίνει η ζημιά, γίνεται με τους πιο κουφούς τρόπους. Εδώ στο εξοχικό τέτοια ζώα συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν, έξάλλου έχουν αρκετοί πουλιά και δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιο περιστατικό. Η πιο πιθανή υποψηφια ειναι η κουκουβάγια όπως είπα αφού το επόμενο πρωι ξαναγύρισε στον τόπο του εγκλήματος, ευτυχώς τις είχα πάρει και τις 2 μέσα αποβραδίς. Σάμπως παλιότερα δεν έχασα έτσι 2 άλλες καρδερίνες που είχα στην πόλη. Και τότε η μια ήταν λίγο πιο καχεκτική δεν πολυκελαηδούσε, ηταν παιχνιδιάρα και πιανόνταν στα χέρια, ενώ η άλλη ήταν πολύ άγρια με το που πλησίαζες πετιόνταν μέσα στο κλουβί αλλα έριχνε ένα κελάηδημα άλλο πράγμα ξεσήκωνε όλη την γειτονιά. Και τότε έγινε επίθεση απο κάργα, χτύπησε το πιο αδύναμο, και εγώ έλειπα απο το σπίτι και έγινε το κακό, νομίζω του έκοψε πόδι ή το τραυμάτισε πολύ άσχημα και οι δικοί μου το πέταξαν γιατι είχε τραυματιστεί θανάσιμα και δεν θα άντεχα το θέαμα. Μόνο που μου διηγήθηκαν το συμβάν ειχε πονέσει η ψυχή μου. Μετά απο 1-2 μέρες η άλλη η καρδερίνα που κελαηδούσε πολύ, σταμάτησε απότομα να κελαηδάει και ήταν μελαγχολική, δεν έτρωγε ούτε έπινε και είχε συνέχεια το κεφάλι μέσα. Με το ζόρι την ανάγκαζα να πίνει λίγο νερό και να τρώει λίγο αλλα τελικά μετα απο 2-3 μέρες πάει και αυτή, το έκλαψα πολύ αυτό το πουλάκι γιατι δεν ξαναπέτυχα τέτοια καρδερίνα να κελαηδάει έτσι. Απο τότε τα έχω συνέχεια μέσα τα πουλιά για να είμαι ήσυχος. Απλά εδώ στο εξοχικό που βρίσκομαι τα καλοκαίρια επειδή δεν έχει αρπακτικά τα άφηνα έξω για να αλλάζουν και λίγο παραστάσεις. Την μέρα τα μόνα πουλιά που έχει το χωριό είναι δεκαοχτούτες, σπουργίτια  και καρακάξες, και τις τελευταίες ημέρες ήρθαν και κάτι άλλα που κάνουν ένα τσιριχτό ήχο σαν τα μαυροπούλια. Τα μόνα αρπακτικά είναι οι κουκουβάγιες που έχει αρκετές για αυτο και υποθέτω οτι αυτές κάναν την νυχτερινή δουλειά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τώρα τα παίρνω μέσα τουλάχιστον τα βράδια, εξάλλου λίγες ημέρες ακόμα θα είμαστε εδώ, μετα φεύγουμε.

----------


## Gardelius

Το πουλακι, μαλλον το τραυματησε στην προσπαθεια να το πιασει με το ραμφος!!! Υποθετω οπως σου ειπα και πριν, οτι ηταν θυρευτης και μαλιστα ιπταμενος! Εχε υπ οψιν σου, οτι στη φυση το μεγαλο τρωει το μικρο... :Character0005: 
Οποτε, εκτος απο την κουκουβαγια, μπορει να ειναι και πολλα αλλα μεγαλοσωμα αρπακτικα!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ μαλλον ηταν το οριο των 10 ποστ που πρεπει να εχεις κανει για να στελνεις πμ .νομιζω εισαι πια στο οριο .οπως και να εχει ,δεν ξερω αν θελεις κατι να με ρωτησεις ιδιαιτερο ,αλλα για το πουλακι καλα ειναι να ειναι εδω γραμμενα για να βλεπουνε και αλλα παιδια στο μελλον .Καλο σημαδι η βελτιωση .το σιροπι λεω .καλο θα κανει να το παρεις ,αλλα αν δουμε βελτιωση ισως να μην το ανοιξεις .την αλοιφη θα την βαλεις τουλαχιστον 6ημερο   .η καρδερινα που ειχες καποτε και μετα την απωλεια του αλλου πουλιου απο το αρπαχτικο πεθανε και κεινη μετα απο λιγο ,σχεδον κατα 99,9 ανεβασε απο στρες τον πληθυσμο των κοκκιδιων που ειχε μεσα .κατι συνηθισμενο να συμβαινει απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη σε τετοιους χαρακτηρες πουλιων .τραγουδιαρα και αγρια ,λιγο δυσκολο να ηταν εκτροφης ... να φοβασαι και τις καρακαξες σαν θηρευτες 

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ πλεγμα λεω το κουνελοσυρμα .αν υπαρχει περιξ του κλουβιου σε καποια αποσταση σαν δευτερο κλουβι ,δρα προφυλακτικα σε εξωθεν κινδυνους .εχουν πολλα παιδια στις κατασκευες βαλει τετοιες δικες τους

----------


## Nick2

ε ναι hλία δεν απέκλεισα κάτι, μπορει να ήταν και κάτι άλλο. απλά επειδή ήταν βράδυ και δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλά είδη την νύχτα για αυτό υπέθεσα οτι είναι κουκουβάγια που έχει αρκετές εδώ γύρω η περιοχή και μάλιστα έχουν φωλιές σε ενα ψηλό σπίτι παραδίπλα. αλλα μπορει να ήταν και κάτι άλλο, δεν ξέρω τι άλλα μπορει να κυκλοφορούν. βασικά έχω δει και κάτι άλλα μεγαλόσωμα πουλιά πριν μερικές εβδομάδες που καναν χαμηλές πτήσεις, σε μέγεθος ηταν πολυ μεγάλα σαν γλάροι σχεδόν, και αυτά αποκλείεται να μην τα άκουγα αμα ήταν αρπακτικά τελικά γιατι δεν μπορεσα να διακρίνω στο σκοτάδι, ενώ αρκετές φορές πετάνε και νυχτερίδες οι οποίες κάνουν κύκλους κυρίως στα φώτα των δρόμων. ότι και να ήταν πάντως ευτυχώς την γλίτωσα απο τα χειρότερα...

----------


## Nick2

> ΝΙΚΟ μαλλον ηταν το οριο των 10 ποστ που πρεπει να εχεις κανει για να στελνεις πμ .νομιζω εισαι πια στο οριο .οπως και να εχει ,δεν ξερω αν θελεις κατι να με ρωτησεις ιδιαιτερο ,αλλα για το πουλακι καλα ειναι να ειναι εδω γραμμενα για να βλεπουνε και αλλα παιδια στο μελλον .Καλο σημαδι η βελτιωση .το σιροπι λεω .καλο θα κανει να το παρεις ,αλλα αν δουμε βελτιωση ισως να μην το ανοιξεις .την αλοιφη θα την βαλεις τουλαχιστον 6ημερο   .η καρδερινα που ειχες καποτε και μετα την απωλεια του αλλου πουλιου απο το αρπαχτικο πεθανε και κεινη μετα απο λιγο ,σχεδον κατα 99,9 ανεβασε απο στρες τον πληθυσμο των κοκκιδιων που ειχε μεσα .κατι συνηθισμενο να συμβαινει απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη σε τετοιους χαρακτηρες πουλιων .τραγουδιαρα και αγρια ,λιγο δυσκολο να ηταν εκτροφης ... να φοβασαι και τις καρακαξες σαν θηρευτες 
> 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ πλεγμα λεω το κουνελοσυρμα .αν υπαρχει περιξ του κλουβιου σε καποια αποσταση σαν δευτερο κλουβι ,δρα προφυλακτικα σε εξωθεν κινδυνους .εχουν πολλα παιδια στις κατασκευες βαλει τετοιες δικες τους


Ναι Δημήτρη αυτά ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω βασικά που έγραψα εδώ. Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως έχει μισοανοίξει το μάτι της και έχει υποχωρήσει εκείνο το πρήξιμο που είχε, απλά το ξύνει συνέχεια, σχεδόν καθε 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα σκύβει και το ξύνει στο ξυλάκι που κάθεται, είτε το κάνει με το πόδι του, φαίνεται σαν να την ξύνει δηλαδή, ίσως επειδή περνάει. Θα δω πως θα ειναι και αύριο το πρωί που θα της ξαναβάλω την αλοιφή και βλέπουμε για το σιρόπι αμα χρειαστεί. 
Ναι εκείνη η καρδερίνα και εγώ αυτό υπέθεσα απο το στρες να το έπαθε γιατι ήταν δίπλα δίπλα όταν έγινε το συμβαν. Και τότε δεν ήξερα πως να το αποτρέψω, πραγματικά την έβλεπα μέρα με την μέρα να σβήνει και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι. Και δυστυχώς δεν ξαναβρήκα άλλη απο τότε, με τέτοιο ρεπερτόριο. Για τις καρακάξες θα το έχω στο νου μου δεν ηξερα οτι ήταν θηρευτές και αυτά, γιατι γενικά δεν εχω δει να κανουν επιθέσεις σε πουλιά. Στην πόλη μόνο κάργες έχει εκει στην γειτονια που μαζεύονται στις ταράτσες και κράζουν όλες μάζι και έχουν κάνει επιθέσεις σε αρκετά πουλάκια στην γειτονιά και ο κόσμος έχει λάβει τα μέτρα του ή τα παίρνει μέσα ή έχει βάλει πλέγματα κτλ.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που με οδηγησε να σου πω για bactrimel ηταν το πρηξιμο απο κατω .φοβομουνα κατι τετοιο που θα δεις εδω *Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες*αλλα αν υποχωρει τοτε η tobradex ηδη το αντιμετωπιζει 

οι καρακαξες ,ειδικα οταν εχουν μικρα στη φωλια ,επιτιθενται πολυ συχνα σε κλουβια και αρεσκονται στο να αποκεφαλιζουν τα πουλια και να ταιζουν με το κεφαλι τα μικρα τους .αλλες εποχες δεν ειναι τοσο  επιθετικες

----------


## Gardelius

Πιθανολογω οτι απο ραμφος (μακρυ λογικα) ή απο καποιο νυχι, ισως απο νυχια στην προσπαθεια να το αρπαξει με τα ποδια του..δεν ξερω αν συμφωνεις  jk21  ???

----------


## geog87

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ πλεγμα λεω το κουνελοσυρμα .αν υπαρχει περιξ του κλουβιου σε καποια αποσταση σαν δευτερο κλουβι ,δρα προφυλακτικα σε εξωθεν κινδυνους .εχουν πολλα παιδια στις κατασκευες βαλει τετοιες δικες τους


ενα υλικο που βαζουν σε γηπεδα 5χ5 γυρω γυρω ενα πρασινο σαν ''διχτυ'' σα χοντο τουλι να το περιγραψω...ισως εχετε δει σε εργα στο δρομο σε χρωμα πορτοκαλι...αυτο θα εκανε δουλεια αν ντυναμε τα κλουβια με κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Nick2

Nαι κατάλαβα δημήτρη αλλα το πρήξιμο στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ειναι στο πάνω μέρος κυρίως λόγω οτι εκεί έγινε το τσίμπημα. απλά απο το ξυσιμο στις πατήθρες το ερέθισε και πρήστηκε και απο κάτω. τώρα που το θυμήθηκα κάτι ανάλογο είχε συμβεί και πέρσι τέτοια περίοδο. βασικά τότε είχαν σχεδόν φύγει όλα τα πούπουλα απο το ένα της μάτι και το έξυνε και τόσε συνέχεια και είχε ψιλοπρηστεί και φαινόνταν σαν εξώφθαλμο. αλλα νόμιζα οτι ήταν λόγω της πτερόρροιας γιατι έριχνε γενικά τα φτέρα του, και μέσα στο φθινόπωρο τελικά έφτιαξε μόνο του και έβγαλε και φτερά σε εκείνο το μέρος, και μετά συνήρθε αλλα είχε κρατήσει κάμπσους μήνες αυτή η κατάσταση, απο την άνοιξη μέχρι το φθινόπωρο σχεδόν. απλά δεν ήξερα τότε να της έδινα κάποιο φάρμακο. τώρα όμως ήταν απο το τσίμπημα σίγουρα, απλά με το ξύσιμο φοβάμαι και εγώ μην δημιουργήσει καμια δευτερεύουσα μόλυνση όπως γραφει και στο άρθρο. όπως και να εχει αύριο θα δω πως ειναι και θα ανεβάσω φωτο να δούμε αν χρειαστεί τελικά την αντιβίωση.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

[QUOTE=Nick2;493250]Πωπω ντάξει αμα είναι να γίνει η ζημιά, γίνεται με τους πιο κουφούς τρόπους. Εδώ στο εξοχικό τέτοια ζώα συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν, έξάλλου έχουν αρκετοί πουλιά και δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιο περιστατικό. Η πιο πιθανή υποψηφια ειναι η κουκουβάγια όπως είπα αφού το επόμενο πρωι ξαναγύρισε στον τόπο του εγκλήματος, ευτυχώς τις είχα πάρει και τις 2 μέσα αποβραδίς. Σάμπως παλιότερα δεν έχασα έτσι 2 άλλες καρδερίνες που είχα στην πόλη. Και τότε η μια ήταν λίγο πιο καχεκτική δεν πολυκελαηδούσε, ηταν παιχνιδιάρα και πιανόνταν στα χέρια, ενώ η άλλη ήταν πολύ άγρια με το που πλησίαζες πετιόνταν μέσα στο κλουβί αλλα έριχνε ένα κελάηδημα άλλο πράγμα ξεσήκωνε όλη την γειτονιά. Και τότε έγινε επίθεση απο κάργα, χτύπησε το πιο αδύναμο, και εγώ έλειπα απο το σπίτι και έγινε το κακό, νομίζω του έκοψε πόδι ή το τραυμάτισε πολύ άσχημα και οι δικοί μου το πέταξαν γιατι είχε τραυματιστεί θανάσιμα και δεν θα άντεχα το θέαμα. Μόνο που μου διηγήθηκαν το συμβάν ειχε πονέσει η ψυχή μου. Μετά απο 1-2 μέρες η άλλη η καρδερίνα που κελαηδούσε πολύ, σταμάτησε απότομα να κελαηδάει και ήταν μελαγχολική, δεν έτρωγε ούτε έπινε και είχε συνέχεια το κεφάλι μέσα. Με το ζόρι την ανάγκαζα να πίνει λίγο νερό και να τρώει λίγο αλλα τελικά μετα απο 2-3 μέρες πάει και αυτή, το έκλαψα πολύ αυτό το πουλάκι γιατι δεν ξαναπέτυχα τέτοια καρδερίνα να κελαηδάει έτσι. Απο τότε τα έχω συνέχεια μέσα τα πουλιά για να είμαι ήσυχος. Απλά εδώ στο εξοχικό που βρίσκομαι τα καλοκαίρια επειδή δεν έχει αρπακτικά τα άφηνα έξω για να αλλάζουν και λίγο παραστάσεις. Την μέρα τα μόνα πουλιά που έχει το χωριό είναι δεκαοχτούτες, σπουργίτια  και καρακάξες, και τις τελευταίες ημέρες ήρθαν και κάτι άλλα που κάνουν ένα τσιριχτό ήχο σαν τα μαυροπούλια. Τα μόνα αρπακτικά είναι οι κουκουβάγιες που έχει αρκετές για αυτο και υποθέτω οτι αυτές κάναν την νυχτερινή δουλειά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τώρα τα παίρνω μέσα τουλάχιστον τα βράδια, εξάλλου λίγες ημέρες ακόμα θα είμαστε εδώ, μετα φεύγουμε.[/QUOTE

Νίκο με την επίθεση της κουκουβάγιας θα γινόταν μεγάλος σαματάς, διότι θα προσπαθούσε να αγκαλιάσει το κλουβί με τα φτερά της δια να εγκλωβίσει το θήραμα.. Κοίτα δια τρωκτικό, η πιθανότητα θα είναι.. Μην υπολογίζεις το ύψος, και από υδρορροή μπορεί να ανεβούν, είναι διαβόλου κάλτσα αυτά..

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν το μάτακι της είναι ψιλοσταθερό, της έβαλα πάλι αλοιφή το πρωί και η κατάσταση της ειναι κάπως έτσι:



Υπάρχει αυτο το ελαφρό πρήξιμο στο πάνω μέρος και το ξύσιμο βέβαια το συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη. Δημήτρη περιμένω να μου πεις αν χρειαστεί τελικά την αντιβίωση ή όχι

----------


## jk21

της ξεκινας το φαρμακο ... τη  βλεπω και ψιλοφουσκωμενη ..

----------


## Gardelius

Μακαρι να ναι...περαστικα...πολυ μ εχει στεναχωρησει το ολο θεμα! ελπιζω να συνελθει. ::

----------


## Nick2

[QUOTE=Nikolas Alamango;493355]


> Πωπω ντάξει αμα είναι να γίνει η ζημιά, γίνεται με τους πιο κουφούς τρόπους. Εδώ στο εξοχικό τέτοια ζώα συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν, έξάλλου έχουν αρκετοί πουλιά και δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιο περιστατικό. Η πιο πιθανή υποψηφια ειναι η κουκουβάγια όπως είπα αφού το επόμενο πρωι ξαναγύρισε στον τόπο του εγκλήματος, ευτυχώς τις είχα πάρει και τις 2 μέσα αποβραδίς. Σάμπως παλιότερα δεν έχασα έτσι 2 άλλες καρδερίνες που είχα στην πόλη. Και τότε η μια ήταν λίγο πιο καχεκτική δεν πολυκελαηδούσε, ηταν παιχνιδιάρα και πιανόνταν στα χέρια, ενώ η άλλη ήταν πολύ άγρια με το που πλησίαζες πετιόνταν μέσα στο κλουβί αλλα έριχνε ένα κελάηδημα άλλο πράγμα ξεσήκωνε όλη την γειτονιά. Και τότε έγινε επίθεση απο κάργα, χτύπησε το πιο αδύναμο, και εγώ έλειπα απο το σπίτι και έγινε το κακό, νομίζω του έκοψε πόδι ή το τραυμάτισε πολύ άσχημα και οι δικοί μου το πέταξαν γιατι είχε τραυματιστεί θανάσιμα και δεν θα άντεχα το θέαμα. Μόνο που μου διηγήθηκαν το συμβάν ειχε πονέσει η ψυχή μου. Μετά απο 1-2 μέρες η άλλη η καρδερίνα που κελαηδούσε πολύ, σταμάτησε απότομα να κελαηδάει και ήταν μελαγχολική, δεν έτρωγε ούτε έπινε και είχε συνέχεια το κεφάλι μέσα. Με το ζόρι την ανάγκαζα να πίνει λίγο νερό και να τρώει λίγο αλλα τελικά μετα απο 2-3 μέρες πάει και αυτή, το έκλαψα πολύ αυτό το πουλάκι γιατι δεν ξαναπέτυχα τέτοια καρδερίνα να κελαηδάει έτσι. Απο τότε τα έχω συνέχεια μέσα τα πουλιά για να είμαι ήσυχος. Απλά εδώ στο εξοχικό που βρίσκομαι τα καλοκαίρια επειδή δεν έχει αρπακτικά τα άφηνα έξω για να αλλάζουν και λίγο παραστάσεις. Την μέρα τα μόνα πουλιά που έχει το χωριό είναι δεκαοχτούτες, σπουργίτια  και καρακάξες, και τις τελευταίες ημέρες ήρθαν και κάτι άλλα που κάνουν ένα τσιριχτό ήχο σαν τα μαυροπούλια. Τα μόνα αρπακτικά είναι οι κουκουβάγιες που έχει αρκετές για αυτο και υποθέτω οτι αυτές κάναν την νυχτερινή δουλειά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τώρα τα παίρνω μέσα τουλάχιστον τα βράδια, εξάλλου λίγες ημέρες ακόμα θα είμαστε εδώ, μετα φεύγουμε.[/QUOTE
> 
> Νίκο με την επίθεση της κουκουβάγιας θα γινόταν μεγάλος σαματάς, διότι θα προσπαθούσε να αγκαλιάσει το κλουβί με τα φτερά της δια να εγκλωβίσει το θήραμα.. Κοίτα δια τρωκτικό, η πιθανότητα θα είναι.. Μην υπολογίζεις το ύψος, και από υδρορροή μπορεί να ανεβούν, είναι διαβόλου κάλτσα αυτά..


Ναι Νικόλα και εγώ αυτό υπέθεσα αν ηταν πουλί θα άκουγα σαματά έξω, για αυτό υπέθεσα οτι ήταν είτε έντομο είτε τρωκτικό, τι να πω μπορει να σκαρφάλωσε απο οπουδήποτε, μιας και το μπαλκόνι δεν ειναι και πολύ ψηλά και τις είχα και στο πάτωμα εκείνη την φορά, ενώ κανονικά τις κρεμούσα στον τοίχο και εκεί δύσκολα ανέβαινε οτιδήποτε εκτός απο πουλί ή έντομο.
Δημήτρη ναι έβαλα την αντιβίωση γιατι το πρήξιμο παραμένει, και ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες σου. Αν και βλέπω επίσης οτι έχουν πέσει κάποια πούπουλα στο πάνω μέρος της κεφαλής, και έμεινε τελείως καραφλή σε κάποια σημεία, αλλα πιθανολογώ οτι είναι απο το ξύσιμο που κάνει συνέχεια γιατι έβλεπα αρκετά πούπουλα πεσμένα στο κλουβί, αλλα είναι και η περίοδος που αλλάζει τα φτερά της τώρα. Τέσπα θα δούμε πως θα πάει με την αντιβίωση τώρα.

----------


## Nick2

> Μακαρι να ναι...περαστικα...πολυ μ εχει στεναχωρησει το ολο θεμα! ελπιζω να συνελθει.


Εγώ να δεις πως στεναχωρέθηκα που πήγε να μου φάει το πιο χαδιάρικο και παιχνιδιάρικο καρδερινάκι, αλλα ευτυχώς το γλίτωσα αφου έτυχε να ειμαι εδώ και να το ακούσω εκείνη την ώρα αλλιώς ποιος ξέρει τι θα γινόνταν... Είναι πάντως πολύ καλύτερα, δόξα τον Θεό, και σήμερα άρχισε να ειναι πιο ενεργητική, να πηδάει περισσότερο να κελαηδάει και τέτοια. Προφανώς την ωφέλησε και η αντιβίωση, ενώ το ματάκι της ειναι πολύ καλύτερα. Ευτυχώς μικρό το κακό να λέμε τελικά μιας και μπορούσε να κατέληγε πολύ χειρότερα η κατάσταση.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μακαρι το πουλακι να γινει καλα και να σε δουμε και εσενα να το αφηνεις ελευθερο!!

----------


## Nick2

Oδυσσέα πέρα απο το μεγάλο συναισθηματικό δέσιμο που εχω με το συγκεκριμένο και ελεύθερο να το αφήσω δεν μπορει να πετάξει, το πιθανότερο θα ειναι να γινει μεζές για κάποια γάτα, ειναι γενικά μουδιασμένα τα φτερά του και πολύ αδύναμο. το έχω αρκετό καιρό και καμια φορά που μου έφευγε απο το κλουβι καθόνταν λίγα εκατοστά παρακάτω και το έπιανα. οπότε το φροντίζω όσο μπορώ για να το έχω υγιέστατο και όσο γίνεται χαρούμενο.

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλακι γινει καλα και δυναμωσει λιγο με πολυβιταμινες ,καλη διατροφη και εχει και μια ευρυχωρη κλουβα να πετα ,πηγαινε σε τιποτα χωραφια με αγκαθια και λιγα δεντρα για καλυψη πιο περα και αφησε το και .... αν γυρισει σε σενα ,θα ναι δικο σου για παντα ! αλλα εκει που σου ειπα και μονο αν γινει καλα !

----------


## Gardelius

"Α ν  δεν παινευεις το σπιτι σου,θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει"...οποτε ριξε και μια ματια εδω. Απελευθέρωση της καρδερίνας μου!!!  :Character0005:

----------


## Nick2

Nαι δημήτρη θα το δοκιμάσω, αρκεί φυσικά να γίνει καλά και δυναμώσει πρώτα γιατι σε αυτή την κατάσταση δεν μπορεί να πάει πουθενά

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν η κατάστασή της ειναι σταθερή, το πρήξιμο δεν έχει υποχωρήσει και το μάτι της πολλές φορές το έχει μισόκλειστο όπως στην παρακάτω φωτο:



Εδώ και το πάνω μέρος του κεφαλιού που έχουν φύγει τα φτερά προφανώς απο το συνεχές ξύσιμο:



Την αλοιφή την βάζω κανονικά πρωι απόγευμα και την αντιβίωση καθημερινά. Δημήτρη περιμένω να μου πεις τι να κάνω, για την αλοιφή είναι η 6η ημέρα σήμερα και για την αντιβίωση η 5η. Πάντως συνεχίζει να ειναι άκεφη, σχεδόν όλη την ημέρα κάθεται σε μια θέση και κουνιέται μόνο οταν θελει να φάει ή να πιει νερό. Ειναι και αρκετά αδύναμη, και αρκετές φορές παραπατάει όταν πηδάει, συνεχίζω να φοβάμαι μην έχει χάσει το μάτι της πάντως. Κατα τα άλλα η κατάσταση παραμένει σταθερή τις τελευταίες ημέρες και βελτίωση δεν είδα με την αλοιφή και το φάρμακο. Ευτυχώς τρώει και πίνει κανονικά.

----------


## jk21

η πτεροροια ειναι καθαρα λογω στρες .ανησυχω για το πουλακι γιατι φαινεται οτι αν συνεχισει ετσι δεν θα αντεξει .δες αν εχει καρινα και βαλε φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες .περα απο το πως ειναι ευρυτερα ,με ενδιαφερει να δω αν εχει κυριως λευκο μερος και ελαχιστα το σκουρο .μηπως δεν τρωει δηλαδη .αν δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι τσιμπημα θα φοβομουνα για τριχομοναδα .μολυνση απο e coli στο ματι θα την επιανε το bactrimel . σταματας την τομπραμυκινη (τομπραντεξ ) και συνεχιζεις με σταγονες χλωραμφενικολης (ισχυρη αντιβιοτικη ουσια )  σε συνδιασμο με δεξαμεθαζονη για την φλεγμονη  
DEXACHLOR EYE.DR.SOL 0,1%+0,5% FL 10ML
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/1303#content

----------


## Nick2

Να 2 φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιές:





Κάνει και άσπρες και σκούρες, αλλα τις τελευταίες ημέρες είναι περισσότερο άσπρες πάντως, απο οτι έχω παρατηρήσει. Η καρίνα τι ειναι; Πάντως τρώει συνέχεια όπως έχω πει, δηλαδή όποτε δεν κάθεται φουσκωμένη πηγαίνει και τρώει, και πίνει κανονικά και νερό, αλλα μάλλον δεν τρώει πολύ.
Οπότε σταματάω το tobradex στο μάτι ε; Το bactrimel να το συνεχίσω ή όχι. Ή το αντικαθιστώ με dexachlor; 


Πηγή: www.galinos.g

----------


## jk21

κοψε την τροφη με τα εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια .δεν ταιριαζει σε πουλι σαν την καρδερινα να τρωει τετοια πραγματα ... βαλε λευκο χαρτι και ξαναβγαλε φωτο τις κουτσουλιες .εδω θα καταλαβεις τι ειναι η καρινα .εχει φωτο και εξηγει

*Σημάδια ασθένειας των πουλιών. Τι θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε...*την bactrimel την δινεις κανονικα .το dexachlor ειναι σταγονες στη θεση της tobradex

----------


## Nick2

Ναι εκείνες τις βιταμίνες τις έχω βγάλει απο τότε που μου το ειπες. Καρίνα δεν έχει την εξέτασα προσεκτικά απο κάτω είναι εντάξει. Η τροφή που της βάζω είναι αυτή:



Πάρε και μια νέα φωτο απο κουτσουλιά τώρα που την άλλαξα, φαίνεται φυσιολογική πιστεύω:



Οπότε συνεχίζω με το σιρόπι και αντικαθιστώ το tobradex με το dexachlor. Φαντάζομαι και αυτό 2 φορές την ημέρα θα το βάζω όπως το άλλο.

----------


## jk21

παροτι μη λευκο το χαρτι για ασφαλη τοποθετηση ,δειχνει οκ μακροσκοπικα .εχει και κεντρικο μερος ,περαν του λευκου ,που παει να πει οτι τρωει το πουλακι .ηταν κατι που με ανησυχουσε . θελω 7 μερες μετα το τελος της χορηγησης bactrimel να εχεις το νου σου για 4-5 μερες επιπλον μην αλλαξουν τοτε οι κουτσουλιες του .εχω το λογο μου .ναι δυο φορες την μερα dexachlor

η τροφη που εχεις ειναι η κοινη κελαηδινη για καναρινια .αν και η καρδερινα χρειαζεται μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια σπορων ,σε δυσκολους καιρους θα το συζητουσα αν δεν ηταν τιγκα η τροφη αυτη σε ρουπσεν κα μπισκοτο .ειδικα το ρουπσεν δεν μπορω να το δεχτω στην ποσοτητα αυτη με τιποτα .να την αλλαξεις !

----------


## Nick2

Ναι πρέπει να ειναι εντάξει οι κουτσουλιές και απο το αρθράκι που διάβασα φαίνεται να ειναι οκ. Αφού σου είπα οτι την έβλεπα οτι έτρωγε κανονικά, συνέχεια στην ταίστρα πήγαινε. Θα κοιτάω προσεκτικά τις κουτσουλιές της αμα είναι, θα μου πεις όποτε ειναι να σταματήσω την αντιβίωση. Οπότε καλά είπα οτι ίσως να θέλει αλλαγή η τροφή, η μικρή μου δεν έχει πρόβλημα την τρώει κανονικά, αλλα αυτη πάντα διαλέγει και τα μισά σπόρια τα ρίχνει κάτω και γεμίζει το κλουβί, ειδικά αυτά τα καφέ. Πολλές φορές προτιμάει την κελαηδίνη πάντως, δηλαδή διαλέγει ειδικά τους μαύρους τους σπόρους και τους μασάει, ενώ τους άλλους τους αφήνει ανέγγιχτους, και τρώει επίσης τους πολύχρωμους. εν ολίγοις διαλέγει την τροφη που τρώει. Αμα είναι πρότεινέ μου τι τροφή χρειάζεται για να πάω να την πάρω, γιατι δεν ήξερα οτι ήταν μόνο για καναρίνια αυτή.

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν ξεκίνησα και τις σταγόνες αλλα σαν να ψιλοχειροτέρεψε αφού το μάτι της το κλείνει σχεδόν τελείως:



Δημήτρη αρχίζω και ανησυχώ πλέον με αυτή την κατάσταση, δεν την βλέπω καθόλου καλά. Φαίνεται σαν να έχει αδυνατίσει πάντως, παρόλο που τρώει κανονικά. και πιάνεται πλέον πολύ εύκολα στο χέρι χωρίς να αντιδράει ιδιαίτερα. Οι κουτσουλιές πάντως ευτυχώς είναι φυσιολογικές. Το μόνο θετικό είναι οτι έχει σταματήσει να ξύνει το μάτι της, το έχει ελαττώσει σημαντικά δηλαδή, και ειδικά απο τότε που σταμάτησα το tobradex. Ελπίζω απλά να αντέξει και να τα βγάλει πέρα...

----------


## jk21

εχεις χρησιμοποιησει και μια νορμαλ (τομπραμυκινη αλλα με κορτιζονουχο για μειωση της φαγουρας και της φλεγμονης ) και τωρα μια ισχυροτερη τοπικη αντιβιωση (χλωραμφενικολη )  για το ματι ... δεν βλεπω προοδο .εχεις δωσει εσωτερικη αντιβιωση που το ενα της συστατικο εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση ...  παρολα αυτα χειροτερευει ....  χωρις να ξερω την αρχικη αιτια του προβληματος (χτυπημα ,τσιμπημα; τι; ) δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω .υπο αλλες συνθηκες αν απο το πουθενα (και οχι απο τραυματισμο ή τσιμπημα ) ειχαμε αυτη τη διογκωση στο ματι και ηξερα οτι το πουλι ηρθε προσφατα απο τη φυση ,θα πηγαινε και σε τριχομοναδες το μυαλο μου ... κοιτα λιγο ξανα στο λαιμο του εσωτερικα μηπως υπαρχει καποιο λευκη μαζα να κλεινει την την εισοδο προς τον προλοβο .εννεοιται παντα υπαρχει και η προσφυγη σε πτηνιατρο ! θυμισε μου ποσες μερες εχεις δωσει bactrimel;

----------


## Nick2

Θα το κοιτάξω, μπας και έχει τίποτα μέσα στο στόμα και μάλλον θα το πάω και σε πτηνίατρο αν δω οτι δεν βελτιώνεται. Το bactrimel νομιζω μια βδομάδα της το δίνω. Πάντως η φαγούρα μειώθηκε και σταμάτησε να ρίχνει τα φτερά της, έχουμε μια ψιλοσταθεροποίηση τουλάχιστον. Θα δω πως θα ειναι και αύριο και βλέπουμε

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νίκο αν την αγαπάς την καρδερίνα σου όπως λες γράψε ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα στον Δημήτρη jk και πες του την αλήθεια μήπως καταφέρεις να το κρατήσεις στην ζωή.

----------


## jk21

το bactrimel μαλλον το ξεκινησες 12 απο οτι ειδα .δωσε και αυριο .να κρατας απολυτη καθαριοτητα στον πατο με καθημερινη αλλαγη χαρτιου .αν εχει ανεβασει κοκκιδια χωρις αλλαγη υποστρωματος και με επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες ,οτι και να δωσουμε δεν κανουμε τιποτα .αν εχεις σκοπο να πας πτηνιατρο πρεπει να γινει αμεσα .αν μας το ζητησεις εχουμε καποια λιστα που εχει για σαλονικη καποιους .βγαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο την κοιλια να δω πως ειναι απο κατω και βγαλε τις κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι

----------


## Nick2

> Νίκο  αν την αγαπάς την καρδερίνα σου όπως λες γράψε ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα  στον Δημήτρη jk και πες του την αλήθεια μήπως καταφέρεις να το κρατήσεις  στην ζωή.


Μα φίλε μου την αλήθεια λεω, για ποιον λόγο να πω ψέμματα. Αυτό  παλεύω, να την κρατήσω στην ζωή. Όπως έχω πει την καρδερίνα την έχω 3  χρόνια και μετά το τσίμπημα χειροτέρεψε αρκετά. 




> το bactrimel μαλλον το ξεκινησες 12 απο οτι ειδα .δωσε και αυριο  .να κρατας απολυτη καθαριοτητα στον πατο με καθημερινη αλλαγη χαρτιου  .αν εχει ανεβασει κοκκιδια χωρις αλλαγη υποστρωματος και με επαφη με τις  κουτσουλιες ,οτι και να δωσουμε δεν κανουμε τιποτα .αν εχεις σκοπο να  πας πτηνιατρο πρεπει να γινει αμεσα .αν μας το ζητησεις εχουμε καποια  λιστα που εχει για σαλονικη καποιους .βγαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο την κοιλια  να δω πως ειναι απο κατω και βγαλε τις κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι


Δημήτρη νομίζω στις 11 το ξεκίνησα, οπότε της δίνω και  αύριο και βλέπουμε. Λοιπον το χαρτί το άλλαξα, έβαλα λευκό και θα δούμε  αύριο τις κουτσουλιές. Για την ώρες δες μερικές σε όσο γίνεται άσπρο  φόντο, εγώ συνεχίζω να τις βλέπω φυσιολογικές πάντως:







Και εδώ η κοιλίτσα της:





Την  λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους νομίζω την είχα βρει, ο ένας είναι και εδώ  κοντά μου μάλιστα, θα δω πως θα ειναι και αύριο η κατάσταση της και θα  την πάω άμεσα, αν δεν δω βελτίωση. Πάντως τώρα το βράδυ που την είδα σαν  να υποχώρησε ελαφρώς το πρήξιμο στο μάτι, αν και συνεχίζει να το  κλείνει και να το ξύνει, αν και λιγότερο όπως είπα. Και την είδα λίγο  πιο ενεργητική, πήγε έφαγε, ήπιε νερό και πηδούσε περισσότερο. Θα δω πως  ειναι και αύριο και θα δώσω φωτο με κουτσουλιές σε άσπρο χαρτί.

----------


## ninos

καλησπέρα,

οι κουτσουλιές εαν και είναι λίγο υδαρές, τουλάχιστον στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, δεν φένεται να είναι άσχημες. Ιδίως στην 3η φωτογραφία, είναι πολύ καλές, θα έλεγα  :winky:  

Για την κοιλιά του, πρέπει να παραμερήσεις τα πούπουλα και να φανεί το δέρμα του για να καταλάβουμε εαν έχει κάποιο εντερικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

ειναι καλο που ειδες εστω και λιγο να ξεπρηζετε .εχει σημασια να μην ξεχνας να δινεις πρωι απογευμα σταγονες . οι κουτσουλιες δεν δειχνουν για διαρροια αλλα για τα υγρα που δινουν σημαδια για προβλημα σε νεφρα ή συκωτι ,σε τετοιο χαρτι δεν μπορουμε ασφαλες συμπερασμα

----------


## Nick2

Είναι ενα κλικ καλύτερα σήμερα πάντως. Το μάτι της σαν να προσπαθεί να ψιλοανοίξει, και ήταν πιο ζωντανή, τουλάχιστον ξεψειρίζεται, τρώει πίνει κανονικά, το πρήξιμο αν δεν υποχώρησε, σταθεροποιήθηκε πάντως και το ξύσιμο το έχει ελαττώσει σημαντικά. Το χαρτί το άλλαξα θα βάλω αργότερα τις κουτσουλιές να δούμε, αν και μένα φυσιολογικές μου φαίνονται. 
Στέλιο ναι πολλές φορές κάνει λίγο υδαρές επειδή πίνει αρκετό νερό, αλλα μετά απο λίγο φτιάχνουν, πάντα τέτοιες έκανε δηλαδή και πριν το τσίμπημα, δεν έχω δει να αλλάζουν δηλαδή. Δημήτρη την αντιβίωση να την σταματήσω ή συνεχίζω κανονικά; ¨Εκλεισε 7η ημέρα σήμερα. Τις σταγόνες τις βάζω πρωί απόγευμα κανονικά. Θα βγάλω και φώτο απο την κοιλιά της αμα ειναι, αν και οπτικά δεν βλέπω να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Nick2

Φρέσκια κουτσουλιά πριν απο λίγο

----------


## Nick2

Και μια ακόμα πιο ξερή δίπλα στην άλλη

----------


## jk21

εχει καθαρα υγρα ευτυχως .αν εβλεπα μονο την μια κουτσουλια με μονο λευκο στερεο μερος ,θα ελεγα οτι βγαινει μονο το ουρικο οξυ και οχι χωνεμενη τροφη αλλα ευτυχως βγαζει και κανονικες .καποιες μονο λευκες δεν ειναι προβλημα .προσεξε να μην ειναι οι περισσοτερες ετσι .την αντιβιωση θα την δωσεις μεχρι το βραδυ .τις σταγονες (που νομιζω αυτες εχουν αρχισει να φερνουν βελτιωση .... η χλωραμφενικολη δεν αστειευεται ) τις συνεχιζεις κανονικα

----------


## Nick2

Nαι Δημήτρη όπως ειπα κάνει αρκετές νερουλές επειδή πίνει αρκετό νερό, όποτε τρώει λίγο πίνει και απο 3-4 γουλιές την φορά, αλλα οι περισσότερες ξερές είναι, απο πάντα τέτοιες έβγαζε δηλαδή, για αυτό και εγώ τις έβλεπα κανονικές. Οι σταγόνες ναι έφεραν αποτέλεσμα τελικά, άρχισε να υποχωρεί το πρήξιμο και το μάτι το ψιλοανοίγει περισσότερο. Απλα με στεναχωρεί που την βλέπω σκεφτική συνέχεια και δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου, έχω να ακούσω αρκετές μέρες την φωνούλα της, αλλά το καλό είναι όποτε την παίζω ανταποκρίνεται. Οπότε ίσως να ειναι απλά απο την πτερόρροια και το τσίμπημα που έπεσαν όλα μαζι και την εριξαν ψυχολογικά, και πέρσι τέτοια περίοδο πανω κάτω στα ίδια ήταν, είχαν φύγει τα μισά φτερά απο το κεφάλι της και έξυνε συνέχεια το μάτι της που ηταν αρκετά εξογκωμένο, αλλα μετά έφυγε απο μόνο του και επανήρθε. Να δούμε πάντως σήμερα ήταν λίγο καλύτερα, η χλωραμφενικολη κάνει δουλειά απο οτι φαίνεται  :Happy0062:

----------


## aeras

Όλες οι αναρτημένες φωτο με κοτσουλιές δηλώνουν ασθένεια με σταδιακή επιδείνωση

----------


## Nick2

Ti ασθένεια δηλαδή;;; Αφου ο Δημήτρης λέει οτι ειναι φυσιολογικές... Εδώ και αλλες 2 πρόσφατες:







Εγώ ξαναλέω οτι αυτές τις κουτσουλιές έκανε πάντα, δεν παρατήρησα κάποια αλλαγή. Ισως το υπερβολικό άσπρο να οφείλεται στην αντιβίωση που παιρνει τις τελευταίες ημέρες, που έχει λευκό χρώμα.

----------


## jk21

15 /9 /12

κουτσουλιες με αρκετο λευκο και κεντρικο μερος λαδι 






λιγο αργοτερα την ιδια μερα  παρομοιας εμφανισης 




18/ 9 /12

οι κουτσουλιες δεν αλλαζουν χρωμα (οσο μπορει να φανει αυτο απο το ειδος του χαρτιου ) αλλα ειναι ξεκαθαρα σε μορφη διαρροιας




σημερινες .αριστερα μονο λευκο κομματι (οχι κατι κακο αν υπαρχουν και αλλες που εχουν στερεο μερος .και πραγματι υπαρχουν οπως βλεπουμε ,αρα το πουλι τρωει και χωνευει και δεν εχει πρασινα ή κιτρινα υγρα τριγυρω 







η μονη ανησυχητικη ειναι λιγο αυτη ....οχι για το χρωμα που ειναι οκ και παρομοιο με αλλες φορες ,οχι για τα υγρα που οφειλονται στο κεντρικο μερος που εχει παρασυρθει απο αρκετα ουρα και εχει βαψει τις ακρες τριγυρω αλλα γιατι στο κεντρο τους ,ισως υπαρχουν αχωνευτα σπορια .οχι το μαυρο αλλα κατι λευκα που φαινονται μαλλον εσωτερικα .τα αχωνευτα σπορια ,μετα απο τοσες μερες bactrimel αποκλειεται να οφειλονται σε e coli ..... δεν ειμαι ομως σιγουρος (αν τελικα υπαρχουν ) οτι δεν οφειλονται σε μυκητες ή εντονο στρες του πουλιου  .




Νικο ειπες ομως κατι σημαντικο ... και περυσι ειχε πρησμενο ματι; για ποσο διαστημα; που ειχε πρηστει; πανω ; κατω ; περασε σιγουρα χωρις φαρμακο;

----------


## Nick2

Δημήτρη ίσως να οφείλονται και στο στρες, απο τα καθημερινά πιασίματα για να τις βάλω την αλοιφή και τώρα τις σταγόνες, και ίσως και να έπαθε σοκ απο το τσίμπημα. Γιατι οι κουτσουλιές του επειδή τις παρατηρούσα και πριν δεν έχουν αλλάξει το τελευταίο διάστημα, πάντα έκανε τις υδαρείς δηλαδή και τις πιο στεγνές, και το χρώμα πάντα έπαιζε, αλλα συνήθως ήταν αυτο το κλειστό καφέ. Δεν νομίζω να έχει εσωτερικά τίποτα το πουλάκι. Αα τώρα που θυμήθηκα πριν αρκετό καιρό, νομίζω πριν το καλοκαίρι πολλές φορές σαν να πιεζόνταν να τις βγάλει, σφιγγόνταν δηλαδή λίγο και έκανε κάτι σαν σπασμούς κυρίως όταν ξυπνούσε απο καποιο θόρυβο ή φως το βράδυ, και μετά απο λίγο τις έκανε. Αλλα έχει καιρό να το κάνει τώρα ίσως να μην έπινε πολυ νερό ή να έφταιγε η τροφή. Εντωμεταξύ ακόμα δεν μου είπες τι τροφή να τις βάλω, γιατι αυτή λες είχε πολλά μπισκότα μέσα.

Ναι και πέρσι είχε πάθει κάτι ανάλογο νομίζω λίγο πριν το καλοκαίρι Μάιο-Ιούνιο εκει μέσα άρχισε να ρίχνει τα φτερά της στο ένα μάτι και σταδιακά απο το συνεχές ξύσιμο ειχαν φύγει τελείως και πάλι φαινόνταν πρησμένο και συνέχεια το έξυνε στην πατήθρα. Φαινόνταν σαν να ειχε πρηστει όλο το μάτι τότε και ήταν εξογκωμένο, ίσως επειδη πεσαν τα φτερά. Το κελάηδημα το είχε ελαττώσει σημαντικά, και με την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος επειδή την πήγα στο εξοχικό για κανα 2μηνο, χειροτέρεψε ακόμα περισσότερο και δεν κελαηδούσε σχεδόν καθόλου, απλά πηδούσε στο κλουβί. Το Σεπτέμβρη που επιστρέψαμε η κατάστασή της ήταν παρόμοια, αλλα μέσα στον Οκτώβρη και με τα πρώτα κρύα άρχισε σιγα σιγα να συνέρχεται, έβγαζε και φτερά σε εκείνο το σημείο και επανήρθε το κελάηδημα λίγο μετά. Κράτησε όμως αρκετούς μήνες αυτή η κατάσταση. Φάρμακο το μόνο που τις έδωσα είναι ενα Τabernil CANTO κάτι πορτοκαλί σταγονες που έριχνα 3-4 στο νερό της, που και που και κυρίως όταν ήταν πεσμένη και συνήθως έπιαναν, μου τις είχαν δώσει σε ενα μαγαζί που πουλάν τροφές για τα πουλιά. Αλλα εχω καιρό να τις χρησιμοποιήσω, και θέλω την γνώμη σου αν χρειάζονται και τωρα, αν την βοηθήσουν δηλαδή, πάντως πέρσι που ειχε παθει ανάλογη κατάθλιψη με το μάτι της την βοήθησαν. 
Πάντως όπως ειπα η κατάστασή της όσον αφορά την ψυχολογία έχει ψιλοβελτιωθεί, το μάτι της συνεχίζει να το έχει κλειστό αλλα το πρήξιμο έχει υποχωρήσει λίγο. Αλλα όπως ειπα ήταν πεσμένη απο τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού την ίδια περίοδο με πέρσι μεσες άκρες, ίσως την πείραζε και η πολύ ζέστη που έκανε φέτος, γιατι τα μεσημέρια συνήθως καθόνταν και φούσκωνε, μόνο το πρωί και αργά το απόγευμα πηδούσε και κελαηδούσε. Απλά μετά το τσίμπημα χειροτέρεψαν τα πράγματα. Αλλα πάντως είναι δυνατή και το παλεύει αυτο βλέπω, ίσως κάναν δουλειά και τα φάρμακα βέβαια.

----------


## jk21

ετοιμα μιγματα θα δεις εδω  *Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*το θεμα ειναι οτι και περυσι μαλλον το πουλι ,ισως για αλλο λογο ειχε μολυνθει και ευτυχως με την βοηθεια του ανοσοποιητικου την εβγαλε καθαρη ... να ξερεις οτι οι καρδερινες ως φορεις κοκκιδιων ,αν δεν βρισκονται σε μη στρεσσογονες συνθηκες και μη ιδανικης καθαριοτητας ,ευκολα ερχονται σε κατασταση γιγαντωσης αυτων των παρασιτων και κιδνινευει η ζωη τους .πρεπει να δωσεις ιδιαιτερη προσοχη στην περιποοιηση της αν γινει καλα και μεινει σε σενα ,μη επιστρεφοντας ισως εκει που ανηκει .H bactrimel πιστευω βοηθησε ποικιλοτροπως αλλα δεν μπορει να βοηθα για παντα .Μακαρι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα στη συνεχεια ,αλλα οσο δεν ανοιγει το ματι ,παντα θα ανησυχω

----------


## Nick2

Ωραία Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ, θα πάω να ψάξω αμα ειναι για τις τροφές. 
Ευτυχώς σήμερα είδα την πρώτη μέρα ουσιαστικής βελτίωσης της καρδερίνας,  δεν ξέρω Δημήτρη αν τώρα έδρασε η αντιβίωση τελικά. Πάντως σήμερα το  πουλάκι πηδούσε σχεδόν συνέχεια απο το πρωί, άρχισε σιγά σιγά να  επανέρχεται δηλαδή, ενώ και το μάτι της άρχισε επιτέλους να το  ψιλοανοίγει. Την ξαναέβαλα σταγόνες, ενώ το ξύσιμο πλέον το χει  ελαττώσει σημαντικά και το πρήξιμο έχει υποχωρήσει και άλλο. Απλά σαν να  ειναι λίγο θολό το ματάκι της και δεν ξέρω αν εχει τυφλωθεί τελικά.



Αλλα στην ψυχολογία καμία σχέση σε σχεση με τις προηγούμενες ημέρες που  απλά μαράζωνε. Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δεν την πολυάλλαζα συχνά ίσως για  αυτό να το έπαθε και πέρσι. Απο οσο ξέρω κανονικά πρέπει κάθε μέρα να  καθαρίζεται. Ειναι δυνατό πουλάκι τελικά και τα βγάζει πέρα μόνο του στα  δύσκολα. Πάντως σήμερα την ειδα πολύ διαφορετική και με χαροποίησε. Να  δούμε με τις σταγόνες πως θα πάει τώρα, ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί η βελτίωση.

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να συνεχισει ακομα καλυτερα .δεν ξερω τι εχει πειραχθει στο ματι ,αλλα ενω μπορει η μολυνση να φυγει ( που θα μπορουσε να τους στοιχισει και τη ζωη ) ,υπαρχει σοβαρη πιθανοτητα να εχει πειραχθει μονιμα η οραση του .θα το δεις στην πορεια αν πηγαινεις απο τη μια μερια και αντιδρα ενω απο την αλλη δεν θα σε καταλαβαινει .συνεχιζεις τις σταγονες . bactrimel τελος .προς το παρον . το κλουβι καλως ή κακως δεν ειμαι μεγαλο .αλλαζε καθε μερα χαρτι κουζινας στον πατο που για μενα ειναι ιδανικο για υποστρωμα μιας χρησης (αλλαγη γρηγορη )  γιατι βλεπεις αλλαγη στις κουτσουλιες ενω απορροφα την υγρασια που ειναι πηγη μολυνσεων

----------


## geog87

βασικα παρακολουθω μερες το θεμα...η βελτιωση ειναι πραγματη εμφανης!!!Νικο συγχαρητηρια για το ενδιαφερον κ την αγαπη σου για το πουλακι!!!ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα γινει καλα!!!επισης θα ηθελα να δωσω συγχαρητηρια σε ολους που βοηθησαν για να βελτιωθει η κατασταση του!!!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν θα μπορουσε να επιβιωσει ''εκει που πραγματικα ανηκει'' με ενα ματι!επισης θα ηθελα να διαφωνησω σε κατι με τον Δημητρη jk21...αν αγαπας κατι αστο ελευθερο,αν γυρισει ξανα θα ναι δικο σου για πανταν!αν αφησεις κατι ελευθερο εκει που ανηκει γυρισει δεν γυρισει ξανα θα ναι δικο σου για παντα!!!γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα σε ξεχασει ποτε!!!ειδικα εσενα νικο που το βοηθησες η μαλλον του εσωσες τη ζωη πιστευω πως δεν θα σε ξεχασει ποτε οπου κ αν βρισκεται ακομα περισσοτερο αν κανει τη δικη του οικογενεια στη φυση!!!μην γινομαστε μαρτυρες κι'αλλων ''Κιτσων''...και παλι πολλα μπραβο για οσο του εχετε προσφερει και ακομα περισσοτερα για ''οσα'' θα του προσφερετε!!!

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου ....  ετσι οπως τα λες ειναι ... καπου ειχα γραψει κατι που πιστοποιει οτι λεω (οτι συμφωνω )  αλλα δεν το βρισκω ...επιφυλλασομαι

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Όλες οι αναρτημένες φωτο με κοτσουλιές δηλώνουν ασθένεια με σταδιακή επιδείνωση



Μιχαλη σε παρακαλω πολυ βοηθησε το Νικο εστω και με π.μ.

----------


## Nick2

> βασικα παρακολουθω μερες το θεμα...η βελτιωση ειναι  πραγματη εμφανης!!!νικο συγχαρητηρια για το ενδιαφερον κ την αγαπη σου  για το πουλακι!!!ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα γινει καλα!!!επισης θα ηθελα να  δωσω συγχαρητηρια σε ολους που βοηθησαν για να βελτιωθει η κατασταση  του!!!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν θα μπορουσε να επιβιωσει ''εκει που  πραγματικα ανηκει'' με ενα ματι!επισης θα ηθελα να διαφωνησω σε κατι με  τον δημητρη jk21...αν αγαπας κατι αστο ελευθερο,αν γυρισει ξανα θα ναι  δικο σου για πανταν!αν αφησεις κατι ελευθερο εκει που ανηκει γυρισει δεν  γυρισει ξανα θα ναι δικο σου για παντα!!!γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα σε  ξεχασει ποτε!!!ειδικα εσενα νικο που το βοηθησες η μαλλον του εσωσες τη  ζωη πιστευω πως δεν θα σε ξεχασει ποτε οπου κ αν βρισκεται ακομα  περισσοτερο αν κανει τη δικη του οικογενεια στη φυση!!!μην γινομαστε  μαρτυρες κι'αλλων ''κιτσων''...και παλι πολλα μπραβο για οσο του εχετε  προσφερει και ακομα περισσοτερα για ''οσα'' θα του προσφερετε!!!


eυχαριστώ γιώργο, με έχετε βοηθήσει και εσείς εδώ πολύ, αλλιως  τίποτα απο αυτά δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω και ισως το πουλάκι να ηταν πολυ  χειρότερα τώρα, αφού δεν είχα ιδεά πως να το αντιμετωπίσω. με το  συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι εχω δεθεί τόσο πολυ που αν το χάσω, νομίζω οτι θα  χάσω πραγματικό άνθρωπο, πολλές φορές με καταλαβαίνει σαν να ειναι  ανθρωπος οταν του μιλαώ, τον παίζω κτλ. με βλέπει, με χαίρεται με φτερά  του, με τσιμπάει με την μυτούλα του, μονο που δεν με μιλάει, που όταν  ήταν στα καλά του και αυτό σχεδον έκανε με τα κελαηδήματα. επίσης το εχω  συνδέσει και με ενα πολυ αγαπημένο μου οικογενειακό μου πρόσωπο που το  έχασα λίγο καιρό αφότου απέκτησα το πουλάκι και απο τότε νομίζω οτι κατα  βάθος ειναι αυτο το πρόσωπο που με κάνει συντροφιά. μακάρι να γινει  όπως ήταν τουλάχιστον. και μακάρι να μπορούσα να το αφήσω ελεύθερο όσο  δύσκολο και αν μου ήταν, αλλα όπως εχω πει ειναι πολυ αδυναμο για να  πετάξει, και εκτός κλουβιού απλά πετούσε για λιγα μέτρα και έπεφτε,  εχουν μουδιάσει τα φτερά του αφου εχει αρκετα χρόνια στο κλουβί. αλλά αν  το δω σε πραγματικά καλή κατάσταση και να μπορεί να ζήσει μόνο του θα  το σκεφτώ σοβαρά. αυτό που προτρέχει τώρα είναι να γινει φυσικά καλά και  να ανακτήσει τη δύναμή του. οσο για το μάτι του να δούμε, ισως τελικά  και να σωθεί. μέχρι να το ανοίξει όμως και να φύγει το πρήξιμο, ειμαι σε  επιφυλακή. 
παιδιά γενικά αν πιστεύετε οτι κάτι έχει το πουλάκι  πείτε το μου, αν έχει κάποια ασθένεια να μπορέσω να το σώσω τουλάχιστον  προτού χειροτερέψει. ο δημήτρης μου είπε ξεκάθαρα οτι δεν βλεπει να εχει  καποιο πρόβλημα στις κουτσουλιές. αν νομίζει κάποιος οτι είδε κάτι που  τον ανησύχησε ας το πει μπας και μπορέσουμε να το κοιτάξουμε.

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι δεν γινει απολυτως καλα στο ματι ,δεν πρεπει να απελευθερωθει .δεν θα μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στη φυση και θα ειναι θεμα χρονου 1-2 ημερων  να γινει θημα θηρευτη 


παιδια δεν ειμαι γιατρος .παντα λεω την γνωμη μου και μπορει να ειναι και λαθεμενη .εβαλα τις κουτσουλιες με την σειρα και αυτο που φαινεται περιεγραψα .μπορει και να μην βλεπω κατι που τα παιδια βλεπουν .καλα ειναι να διατυπωθει εδω για ολους και να το συζητησουμε .ας γινει εναλλακτικα και με πμ ,αρκει να γινει .

το μονο που θελω να προκαταλαβω ειναι ο φοβος για κοκκιδια .δεν ξερω αν οι σουλφοναμιδες εχουν αποτελεσμα οριστικο αλλα αν υπηρχαν κοκκιδια αυξημενα  λογω στρες στο πουλι ,6 μερες με σουλφομεθοξαζολη (το ενα απο τα συστατικα του bactrimel ) μαλλον θα τα εχουν ηρεμησει ,εστω και προσωρινα .παραλληλα μαζι με την τριμεθοπριμη εχουν αρκετα καλη αντιμικροβιακη δραση για τυχον δευτερογενη λοιμωξη .στο ποστ 2 οταν μιλουσα (πριν μου πει κατι το παιδι ) για πιθανη διογκωση του εντερου αλλα και στο ποστ 30 οταν λεω να ξεκινησει το φαρμακο αμεσα γιατι ειναι φουσκωμενη ,αυτο ειχα κυριως υποψην μου

----------


## aeras

Παθήσεις των ματιών πιθανές αιτίες: λοιμώδης βλάβες, μεταβολικές ασθένειες, τραυματισμοί, τη χρόνια αβιταμίνωση Α (ξηροφθαλμία). Επικοινωνήστε με τον κτηνίατρό σας για την πορεία των αντιβιοτικών, αντιφλεγμονώδη και υποστηρικτική θεραπεία.

----------


## PAIANAS

Χα χα χα ..σωστός !!

----------


## Nick2

Mάλιστα aera ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, σε αυτή την περίπτωση ειναι καθαρά ο τραυματισμός πάντως. Και σήμερα η κατάστασή της ειναι σταθερή, το μάτι της φαίνεται να έχει καλυφθεί απο μια μεμβράνη τώρα δεν ξερω τι ακριβώς και δεν φαίνεται καθόλου, νομιζεις οτι εχει βγει τελείως, και δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στις σταγόνες ή στο ξύσιμο. Το πρωί πάντως το είχε ψιλοανοίξει απο οτι μου ειπαν, τώρα πάλι ειναι σε αυτη τη κατάσταση. Πάντως τις έβαλα τροφή και τρώει μανιωδώς, δείχνει οτι είναι καλύτερα, και πολυ πιο ενεργητική.

----------


## jk21

αν η μεμβρανη δειχνει να μην ειναι εξωτερικη ισως ειναι γλαυκωμα και εχει χασει πιθανοτατα την οραση .αν ειναι εξωτερικη .. θα δουμε 

το οτι τρωει κανονικα θα με ικανοποιουσε .μανιωδως δικαιολογειται μεχρι ενα σημειο αν δεν ετρωγε τοσο καιρο αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ... συμπεριφορα οταν αυτο που τρωει απορροφειται απο παρασιτα στο γαστρεντερικο ...

----------


## Nick2

Nαι Δημήτρη σήμερα τρώει συνέχεια που τις έβαλα τροφή, πρώτη φορά την βλέπω να τρώει τόσο πολύ. Και τις άλλες μέρες έτρωγε αλλα σε νορμαλ πλαίσια. Ίσως βέβαια να οφείλεται και στην εισαγωγή νέας τροφής. Και ισως επειδή ένιωσε και καλύτερα γιατι τόσες μέρες έτρωγε μεν πολλές φορές αλλα λίγα πράγματα, τσιμπούσε 4-5 σπόρους δηλαδή και μετά καθόνταν. Θα την παρακολουθώ πάντως στο θέμα τροφής να δω. 
Εδώ και 2 φωτο πως ειναι το μάτι της σήμερα:





Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν ειναι εξωτερική ή εσωτερική η μεμβράνη. Πιο πολυ για εξωτερική μου φαίνεται. Πάντως το πρωί το είχε ανοιχτό το μάτι της και μετά το συνεχές ξύσιμο έγινε έτσι, μήπως οι σταγόνες έφεραν αυτο το αποτέλεσμα; Και σαν να ειδα καποιο μαυρο κομμάτι να αποκολλήθηκε ήταν κοντά στο μάτι της καποια στιγμή δεν ξερω αν το προξένησε η ίδια απο το ξύσιμο. Πάντως στην συμπεριφορά της ειναι σχεδόν φυσιολογική.

----------


## jk21

θελω να παρακολουθεις την κοιλια του .να μας βγαλεις φωτο να φαινεται το δερμα της παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα .αν εκει ειναι οκ ,μην ανησυχεις για το φαγητο που τρωει .αν ειναι θα την δεις πρησμενη .

για το ματι η οποια βελτιωση ειναι λογω των σταγονων

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...achlor#content


.η χλωραμφενικολη ειναι ισχυροτατη αντιβιοτικη ουσια ,που ομως για εσωτερικη χρηση ειναι επικινδυνη για να επηρεασει το dna .στην ευρωπη για χρηση σε ζωα που τρωμε (τα αλλα τα εχουν γραμμενα ...) εχει απαγορευτει ,οπως και η οχι και τοσο ισχυρη αλλα πολυδιαφημιζομενη απο την παλια φουρνια εκτροφεων <<φουραζολιδονη >>

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/...DOC+XML+V0//EL

αλλιως θα την ειχα προτεινει και για εσωτερικη χρηση εναντι της bactrimel .για το ματι ειναι οτι ισχυροτερο μετα την

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/8231#content

που επιτρεπεται η αγορα της μονο με συνταγη γιατρου 

δεν ειχα προτεινει αυτη εξ αρχης (την δεξαχλορ ) γιατι δεν πρεπει να δινουμε ισχυρα αντιβιοτικα οταν κατι μπορει να γινει με πιο ηπιο σκευασμα ,γιατι σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση τα μικροβια θα γινουν ανθεκτικα σε καθε αντιβιωση τελικα 

η δεξαχλορ καλυπτει στο ματι  και σταφυλοκοκκο και e coli και χλαμυδια (ορνιθωση )

----------


## Nick2

ωραία δημήτρη κατάλαβα, οπότε οι σταγόνες μόνο καλό τις κάνουν. την  κοιλιά της δεν μπορώ να την φωτογραφίσω, όσο και να διώχνω τα φτερά δεν  φαίνεται κάτι απο μέσα. απλά την ψηλάφισα λίγο με το χέρι και φαίνεται  ενα μικρό εξογκωματάκι σε στυλ v(η λεγόμενη καρίνα πρέπει να ειναι) ,  αλλα μετά ψηλάφισα και την μικρή την καρδερίνα και το έχει και εκείνη,  πάνω κάτω στην αίσθηση είχαν το ίδιο μέγεθος περίπου, η τραυματισμένη  σαν να το εχει ενα κλικ μεγαλύτερο, αλλα σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια, δεν  φάνηκε υπερεξογκωμένο δηλαδή σε καμία περίπτωση δηλαδή. οπότε θα  παρακουλουθώ την κοιλιά της και θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτό αν καταφέρω.  το μάτι της παραμένει σταθερά κλειστό πάντως, τις σταγόνες τις συνεχίζω  κανονικά.

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια ειναι χαμηλα .η καρινα ξεκινα στη μεση και πανω ,εκει που φαινεται σαν κιτρινωπο . θα δεις πχ σε αυτο το πουλι εχει ξεκινησει διογκωση των εντερων  οπως και στα πιο κατω 

 

IMG_0694.jpg

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο δεν μπορεις να το πας στην κτηνιατρικη σχολη να το δει καποιος καθηγητης?

----------


## Nick2

Μπα Δημήτρη καμία σχέση, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο εξόγκωμα, αν υπήρχε διόγκωση θα την καταλάβαινα. Και επειδή την έπαινα και παλιότερα εκει την καρίνα δεν ένιωσα να διογκώνεται κάτι τώρα τελευταία, πάντα έτσι ήταν δηλαδή. Αλλα θα το παρακολουθώ απο κοντά για κάθε περίπτωση.
Οδυσσέα μη νομίζεις οτι δεν σκέφτηκα να το πάω στον γιατρό, αλλα σε μερικούς που πήρα τηλέφωνο ζήτησαν πολλά λεφτά για την επίσκεψη, και αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να τα διαθέσω. Και επειδή βλέπω οτι υπάρχει βελτίωση για αυτό και δεν το επισπεύδω. Παλιότερα μια παλιά καρδερίνα που είχα είχε πεσει το κλουβί που ηταν κρεμασμένο και χτύπησε το πόδι της, ο πατέρας μου το πήγε στην κτηνιατρική του ΑΠΘ και της κόψαν το ποδι και του ειπαν οτι θα ειναι κουτση η καρδερίνα πλέον, και την άφησε εκεί. Και απο τότε πήρα ψυχρολουσία με τους γιατρούς εκεί. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν όντως σωνόνταν το πόδι της, αλλα απο την άλλη ο ακρωτηρασμός ήταν λίγο ακραίος. Πάντως για την ώρα η κατάστασή της ειναι σταθερή, αμα δω επιδείνωση θα την πάω αναγκαστικά.

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι ενθαρρυντικο .θα κοιτας χαμηλα ακριβως πανω απο την αμαρα ,για διογκωση στην κοιλια και πανω στο στηθος για υπερβολικο αδυνατισμα στην καρινα

----------


## Nick2

Σήμερα χειροτέρεψε σημαντικά η κατάσταση της και φοβάμαι ανοιχτά πλέον  για την ζωή της. Έχει το κεφάλι μέσα σχεδόν συνέχεια απο το πρωί και  φουσκώνει. Αμα καταφέρω θα την πάω σε πτηνίατρο μπας και την προλάβω.  Δημήτρη πες αμα γίνεται τίποτα, μήπως αυξήθηκαν αυτά τα κοκκίδια, και αν  υπάρχει τρόπος να το καθυστερήσουμε.

----------


## aeras

Ξέχνα την είναι αργά

----------


## PAIANAS

Δυστυχώς φαινότανε ...

----------


## jk21

κοκκιδια με τοσες μερες bactrimel αν το επινε κανονικα δεν νομιζω να εχει .ειδικα αν η κοιλια ειναι χωρις πρηξιμο .δεν μπορω να ξερω τι αλλο μπορει να συμβαινει .αν δεν εχει μελανιασει η κοιλια της ,αν θες δοκιμασε baycox (κοκκιδιοκτονο )  αν και χωρις πρησμενη κοιλια (βγαλε σε παρακαλω φωτο παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα με μουσκεμενα δαχτυλα απο ζεστο νερο ) δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι τετοιο .επισης αν για καποιο λογο εχει υπαρξει εσωτερικη μολυνση στο αιμα απο το χτυπημα στο ματι ,ισως να δοκιμαζες baytril σαν εσχατο μετρο αλλα δυσκολο να μην το επιανε εκει η δεξαχλορ ...

----------


## Nick2

Απλά είναι ψιλοφουσκωμένη και τρέμει τα φτερά της μερικές φορές, σαν να δείχνει οτι κρυώνει δηλαδή και μετά βάζει το κεφάλι μέσα. Πάντως συνεχίζει να τρώει και να πίνει νερό, αν και λιγότερο απο χθες, νερό πίνει κανονικό πάντως. Δημήτρη πήγα να την πιάσω αλλα δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να εμφανίζω την κοιλιά της έχει πάρα πολλά πούπουλα. Και φοβάμαι να την πολυπιάνω μην γινει χειρότερα απο οτι ειναι. Η κοιλιά της δεν δείχνει πρησμένη πάντως και οι κουτσουλιές της σήμερα ειναι κανονικές, δεν εχει κάνει σχεδόν καθόλου υδαρρή. Πάντως όταν δεν έχει το κεφάλι μέσα πηγαίνει και τρώει και πινει νερό κανονικά, και δείχνει να συνέρχεται. Τι να πω μακάρι να γίνει το θαύμα και να τα βγάλει πέρα...

----------


## jk21

baycox 3 ml στο λιτρο (0.3 ml στα 100 ml ) νερου   για 5 μερες ,κενο αλλες 6-7 και αλλες 5 επαναληψη .οχι βιταμινες οσο δινεις φαρμακο 

baytril  0.5 % (προσεχε αυτη την συσκευασια οχι την 5% )  διαλυεις 4 ml σε 100 ml νερο και απο το διαλυμα (ή 1 ml σε 25 ) δινεις μισο ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα με συρριγκα  για 5 μερες  


δεν αναμιγνυεις αυτα τα δυο στην ποτιστρα .το πρωτο στο νερο το αλλο στο στομα 

τα παραθετω σαν εσχατη λυση αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν καποιο χρειαζεται και ειδικα το baycox οταν το πουλι εχει παρει φαρμακο που εχει και αν οχι τελεια εστω ηπια κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση

----------


## Nick2

Την έβαλα λίγο σε ζεστό δωμάτιο και στον ήλιο και σαν να ειναι καλύτερα,  δεν το βάζει μέσα το κεφάλι τουλάχιστον και δεν τρέμει, απλα συνεχίζει  να ειναι φουσκωμένη. Και οταν την πλησιάζω με παίζει με την μυτούλα της.  Ψιλοέφαγε κατι λίγα πάλι και τώρα κάθεται πάλι. Τι να πω, έχω  προετοιμαστεί για παν ενδεχόμενο, αυτό που βλέπω ειναι οτι το παλεύει  όσο μπορει αφου σαν να καταλαβαίνει οτι θέλω να την σώσω, μακάρι να τα  καταφέρει.
Δημήτρη για την ώρα τις έβαλα εκείνες τις σταγόνες στο νερό της που ειχα παλιά και στο παρελθόν κάναν δουλειά, αυτές εδώ:



Και σαν να την ψιλοωφέλησαν για την ώρα. Αυτά τα 2 που μου έγραψες τα χρησιμοποιώ σαν έσχατη λύση και αν δω πρήξιμο στην κοιλιά; Για την ώρα να δουμε ας μην την επιβαρύνουμε με άλλα φάρμακα αν δεν τα χρειάζεται πραγματικά, μην την κάνουμε χειρότερα. Αυτές οι σταγονίτσες που τις έβαλα σαν κάτι να κάναν πάντως, μου τις ειχε δωσει ενα παιδί με πουλιά και μου πε οταν ειναι ετσι να τις βάζω μερικες σταγονες καθε μέρα. Αμα ειναι θα ενημερώσω για ότι νεότερο.

----------


## jk21

ειναι βιταμινες που πιθανως σαν εκδοχο να εχουν και δεξτροζη μεσα τους .τονωνουν το πουλι σιγουρα αλλα αν εχει κοκκιδια ,οι βιταμινες β που περιεχει το τρεφουν κιολας .για αυτο ειχα γραψει οτι με το baycox δεν δινουμε παραλληλα βιταμινες .το πουλι κρυωνει για αυτο ο ηλιος και το σκευασμα μαλλον του δωσαν ενεργεια ...  δεν μπορω  να παρω την ευθυνη να σου πω παρε ντε και καλα αυτο ή ντε και καλα εκεινο αν δεν εχω λογο να το κανω που ειμαι σιγουρος για κατι .μιλω για εσχατη κινηση ,αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το εσχατο ειναι μακρια ή κοντα και φοβαμαι οτι μαλλον ειναι κοντα ... baytril θα εδινα μηπως υπαρχει καποια μολυνση του πουλιου (απο το χτυπημα που περασε στο αιμα )  που το bactrimel δεν μπορεσε να πιασει .δυσκολευομαι να σκεφτω οτι το bactrimel δεν εχει μειωσει εστω τυχον κοκκιδια

----------


## aeras

TABERNIL CANTO


Μεθυλοτεστοστερόνη 0,3 mg 


Vitamin A 20Βιταμίνη Α 2000 IU 


Vitamin D3 400U.(I). Βιταμίνη D3 400 IU


Vitamin E 2.5 mg Βιταμίνη E 2,5 mg 


Excipients qs 1 ml Έκδοχα qs 1 ml 


Όταν το κελάηδισμα έχει σταματήσει λόγω στρεσσικώνκαταστάσεων, αλλαγή πτερώματος, λοίμωξης, παρασιτικών καταστάσεων ή άλληςασθένειας, τότε πριν την χορήγηση του TABERNIL CANTO θα πρέπει να θεραπευθεί τοαρχικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Nick2

Κατάλαβα αέρα σαφώς και δεν μπορεί να το θεραπεύσουν αυτές οι βιταμίνες,  αλλά τουλάχιστον το τονώνουν και το δυναμώνουν κάπως. Δυστυχώς η  κατάσταση παραμένει ίδια, μάλιστα το πουλάκι το βρήκα να κοιμάται στον  πάτο του κλουβιού και όχι στα ξυλάκια, σημάδι οτι πλησιάζουμε στο  αναπόφευκτο δυστυχώς και μόνο που το βλέπω πιάνεται η ψυχή μου στην  κυριολεξία. Τώρα το ξύπνησα το ανέβασα πάνω στα ξυλάκια του και πήγε  έφαγε πάλι και ήπιε και αρκετές γουλιές νερό και ξανακοιμήθηκε. Ίσως να  ειναι και η τελευταία του νύχτα σήμερα... :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:  :Sad0064: 
Δημήτρη  οτι ειναι να γίνει θα γίνει και συ με βοήθησες όσο μπορούσες και σε  ευχαριστώ θερμά για αυτό, δυστυχώς σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις πολύ σπάνια  κατάφεραν να τις προσπεράσουν αυτά τα πουλάκια, ας ειναι τουλάχιστον να  αναπαυθεί το καημένο, αμα δεν μπορει να γίνει κάτι. Εγώ το πάλεψα όσο  μπόρεσα αλλα η κατάσταση ειναι συνεχώς επιδεινούμενη...

----------


## jk21

ειναι καποιες φορες που δεν με χωραει ο τοπος .ειναι οταν ειτε λαθος ειτε σωστο ,δεν ξερω τι να κανω ,αλλα θελω ομως να κανω .... το μεσημερι μετα την υποτροπη  φιλαρακι μου ειπε ,το πουλακι βασανιζεται .... αστο να πεθανει.δεν εχω μαθει ομως να κατεβαζω τα οπλα ... ελπιζω μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Aφήστε το να ησυχάσει .ότι ήταν ανθρωπίνως δυνατόν (από μη γιατρούς ) ,έγινε .δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ταλαιπωρείται περαιτέρω ..

----------


## Nick2

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι Δημήτρη, δεν καταθέτουμε τα όπλα ακόμα και το πουλάκι το παλεύει με κάθε τρόπο, αφού μεσα στον πόνο του καταφέρνει και με παίζει, τρώει, πίνει δεν τα βάζει κάτω. Πραγματικά με συγκινεί πραγματικά ο αγώνας που κάνει για να ζήσει και αφού βλέπει και μένα πόσο την προσέχω και την έχω απο κοντά. Αμα δεν τα καταφέρει θα είναι σαν να χάνω άνθρωπο. Ήδη τις τελευταίες ημέρες κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω με αυτή την έννοια. Δυστυχώς οι άλλοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό και μου λενε άστο και ότι γίνει, και αμα ψοφήσει παίρνεις άλλο, αλλα εγώ έχω δεθεί συναισθηματικά με το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι και θα το παλέψω μέχρι τέλους...

----------


## ninos

σε καταλαβαινω Νικο. κουραγιο, ευχομαι ολα καλα να πανε !!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ήταν πολύ δύσκολη η περίπτωση της Καρδερίνας σου αυτό είναι αλήθεια !!**
Το πάλεψες Νίκο πραγματικά και μάλιστα με την καλύτερη βοήθεια. Βοήθεια από ανθρώπους που πραγματικά νοιάζονται για την υγεία των μικρών φίλων μας !! 

**Το όλο θέμα άγγιξε και εμάς που απλώς διαβάζουμε την εξέλιξη συνεχώς !! 
*
 ::

----------


## Θοδωρής

Η καρδερινα ειναι για εμενα το καλυτερο πουλι αλλα σου προσφερει πολες στεναχωριες, απο πολλες αποψεις.
Τα εχω περασει και εγω με καρδερινα και τελικα δεν τα καταφερα, δεν σου κανω πλακα ακομα το σκεφτομαι και στεναχωριέμαι

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ να εισαι σιγουρος οτι και αυτοι που θα θελανε ισως να αναπαυθει το πουλακι ,εχουν ζησει παρομοιες στιγμες .δεν υπαρχει εκτροφεας ιθαγενων ,που πραγματικα τα αγαπαει ,που να μην εχει βρεθει σε αναλογη θεση ,αν εκτρεφει 1-2 χρονια .η περιπτωση ειναι δυσκολη και αν δεν ηρεμουσε το ματι (ακομα και να εχανε την οραση του ) τα πραγματα θα ηταν δυσκολα .η αληθεια ειναι οτι ναι μεν με μικρη εως μηδαμινη εκτροφικη πειρα (καποιος θα τσατιστει οταν το διαβαζει γιατι δεν θελει να το μαρτυρω αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια και δεν την κρυβω ) ,εχω ζησει τετοιες στιγμες αγωνιας πλαι σε αρκετους αλλους που δημοσια ειτε σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ζητησανε τη βοηθεια μου ... δεν ειχα σκοπο να το γραψω αλλα μια που συμμετειχε και αυτος στο βημα  ,μια απο τις 2 φετεινες περιπτωσεις με οχι καλη καταληξη ,ηταν και αυτη του φιλου μου του Θοδωρη ,που η καρδερινα του ναι μεν ανεκαψε αισθητα απο το φαρμακο αλλα πιθανοτατα ειχε στην πορεια αιμοραγια στο γαστρεντερικο ,που ειναι μια πιθανη παρενεργεια των κοκκιδιοστατικων που περιεχουν ειδος σουλφοναμιδης ( αυτο ισως να μην το ξερουν πολλοι φανατικοι θιασωτες τους ) .η συγκεκριμενη ιστορια με την ξαφνικη ανατροπη της (θυμαμαι ημουν εκτος αθηνων ) με ειχε αγγιξει θυμαμαι πολυ εντονα .η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι αρκετα εγωιστης και δεν μου αρεσει να χανω ....για μενα ηταν προσωπικο στοιχημα εκεινο το αδικοχαμενο πουλακι .... 
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο Δημιουργος θα φερει τα πραγματα οπως θεωρει Εκεινος οτι πρεπει να ερθουν ! μακαρι να συμπεσει η σκεψη Του με την επιθυμια μας !

----------


## geog87

οι σκεψεις μας απο χτες ειναι στο πουλακι σου...μακαρι να βγει δυνατο απο αυτη τη μαχη!!!ακομα και να παει κοντα στο Δημιουργο του μα θυμασαι κατι...θα ναι για παντα δικο σου οπως λεει και ενας φιλος...

----------


## Nick2

Το ξέρω Δημήτρη, οτι και άλλοι έχουν παρόμοιες εμπειρίες. Δυστυχώς αυτά  τα πουλάκια ειναι πολύ ευαίσθητα και θέλει πολύ περιποίηση και φροντίδα,  και τώρα βλέπεις το κακό απο αλλού έγινε. Το μάτι της μάλλον το έχασε  πάντως, μιας και τώρα έχει καλυφτεί με πούπουλα εκει και δεν το βλέπω  καθόλου, ίσως και αυτο να χειροτέρεψε την όλη κατάσταση, μιας και την  κατηφόρα την πήρε απο τότε που έκλεισε τελείως το μάτι της. Τώρα για την  εκτροφή συμφωνώ και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει επαρκής πείρα σε αυτά τα  πουλιά, εκτός απο αυτούς που ασχολούνται σε προσωπικό επίπεδο αρκετά  χρόνια, ακόμα και οι πτηνίατροι λίγα πράγματα γνωρίζουν για τα ιθαγενή.  Οι περισσότεροι πειραματιζόμαστε με σκοπό να φέρουμε το καλύτερο  αποτέλεσμα, αλλά όπως είπες στο τέλος ο Δημιουργός τους ξέρει καλύτερα  πως θα φέρει τα πράγματα, απλά ελπίζω όποια κατάληξη και αν έχει να  ειναι η καλύτερη δυνατή για να μην τυραννιέται. 
Για την ιστορία το  πουλάκι την παλεύει και σήμερα με νυχια και με δόντια να ζήσει. Το μόνο  θετικό στην όλη υπόθεση ειναι οτι τρώει και πίνει κανονικά, και όταν την  παίζω με τσιμπάει βγάζοντας ακόμα και ήχο, σημάδι οτι έχει ακόμα  δυνάμεις, ίσως απλά να ξεκουράζεται. Υπο άλλες περιπτώσεις αν ήταν στα  τελευταία του δεν νομίζω να αντιδρούσε. Το μόνο ανησυχητικό είναι οι  κουτσουλιές της που είδα οτι άφησαν ένα πρασινο υγρό τώρα που τις  άλλαξα. 



Είναι χθεσινές οι συγκεκριμένες. Κατα τα άλλα συνεχίζει στην ίδια  κατάσταση, το τρέμουλο παραμένει και το κεφάλι το βάζει μέσα με την  πρώτη ευκαιρία. Αλλα το φαγητο και το νερό δεν το έχει σταματήσει λεπτό.

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν έχουμε εξελίξεις, με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα σήμερα η εντυπωσιακή βελτίωση που είχε. Την έβαλα απο το μεσημέρι σήμερα στον ήλιο για να ζεσταθεί γιατι έτρεμε συνέχεια και εκτοτε έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά. Προφανώς η καημένη κρύωνε και έβαζε το κεφάλι μέσα για να ζεσταθεί. Τρώει σχεδόν συνέχεια απο το πρωί πηγαίνοντας απο την μια ταίστρα στην άλλη και μάλιστα δυνάμωσε αρκετά ενώ άκουσα και την φωνούλα της μετά απο αρκετές ημέρες, και είχε όρεξη για παιχνίδια. Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή βελτίωση εκει που ειχε πάρει την κάτω βόλτα χθες. Πάντως κάθεται σχεδόν συνέχεια στην ταίστρα ακόμα και όταν δεν τρώει, δεν ξέρω αν ειναι σημάδι ανάκαμψης, ή απλά επειδή ένοιωσε καλύτερα έχει όρεξη να τρώει. Tο μόνο που με ανησυχεί ειναι οι πράσινες κουτσουλιές που κάνει. Τις ξαναέβαλα το dexachlor στο νερό της αφού την ωφέλησε απο οτι φαίνεται, και τώρα αναμένουμε.

----------


## jk21

λοιπον το πουλακι θελει ενεργεια και ριξε ελαχιστη ζαχαρη στο νερο !αν εχεις δεξτροζη ακομα καλυτερα .ελπιζω να μην ειναι οι τελευταιες αναλαμπες  και να εχουν εισακουσθει οι ευχες μας ... για τα παιδια που δεν γνωριζουν ... τις κουτσουλιες τις εχω δει νωριτερα και ειπα ως απελπιδα κινηση πριν το θανατο ,χωρις σε καμμια περιπτωση να ξερω αν ειναι σωστη ,να δωσει στο πουλι δεξαλχωρ και για εσωτερικη χρηση .το σκευασμα ειναι μονο για εξωτερικη στα ματια και δεν ξερω την εσωτερικη ,ουτε δοσολογιες .ειπα για μια σταγονα στο στομα .δεν ξερω αν εδωσε ο νικος στο νερο και ποσο .ειναι 5mg / ml  και θα προσπαθω να βρω διαλυση στο νερο αν και παντα εχω επιφυλαξη για τα εκδοχα .η λχωραμφενικολη ειναι απο τα πλεον δραστικα φαρμακα γιατι εισχωρει σε καθε ιστο αλλα εχει και παρενεργειες .οι κουτσουλιες ειναι ετσι πριν τη χρηση της και αυτο ηταν επιπλεον που με ανησυχησε .δειχνει κακη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ... για να με δικαιολογησω μεχρι ενα βαθμο απεναντι σας  ...του ειπα επισης  να αναζητησει και το chloramphenicol της chevita που ειναι για εσωτερικη χρηση .Νικο εχει γνωστο e shop στη σαλονικη αλλα μαλλο ειναι αργα τετοια ωρα .απο δευτερα αν ολα πανε καλα ... ανθρωπινο για εσωτερικη χρηση δεν υπαρχει ..

----------


## Nick2

> οι σκεψεις μας απο χτες ειναι στο πουλακι σου...μακαρι να βγει δυνατο απο αυτη τη μαχη!!!ακομα και να παει κοντα στο Δημιουργο του μα θυμασαι κατι...θα ναι για παντα δικο σου οπως λεει και ενας φιλος...


Γιώργο το παλεύει όσο μπορει πραγματικά δεν περίμενα να έχει τέτοια θέληση για ζωή. Ήξερα οτι ειναι εξαρχής δυνατό πουλάκι αφού είχε περάσει και παλιότερα παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις οταν πέφταν τα φτερά του και δεν το εβαζε κάτω, απλά τώρα έγινε και το τσίμπημα και πέσαν όλα μαζί, μακάρι να τα καταφέρει. 




> λοιπον το πουλακι θελει ενεργεια και ριξε ελαχιστη ζαχαρη στο  νερο !αν εχεις δεξτροζη ακομα καλυτερα .ελπιζω να μην ειναι οι  τελευταιες αναλαμπες  και να εχουν εισακουσθει οι ευχες μας ... για τα  παιδια που δεν γνωριζουν ... τις κουτσουλιες τις εχω δει νωριτερα και  ειπα ως απελπιδα κινηση πριν το θανατο ,χωρις σε καμμια περιπτωση να  ξερω αν ειναι σωστη ,να δωσει στο πουλι δεξαλχωρ και για εσωτερικη χρηση  .το σκευασμα ειναι μονο για εξωτερικη στα ματια και δεν ξερω την  εσωτερικη ,ουτε δοσολογιες .ειπα για μια σταγονα στο στομα .δεν ξερω αν  εδωσε ο νικος στο νερο και ποσο .ειναι 5mg / ml  και θα προσπαθω να βρω  διαλυση στο νερο αν και παντα εχω επιφυλαξη για τα εκδοχα .η  λχωραμφενικολη ειναι απο τα πλεον δραστικα φαρμακα γιατι εισχωρει σε  καθε ιστο αλλα εχει και παρενεργειες .οι κουτσουλιες ειναι ετσι πριν τη  χρηση της και αυτο ηταν επιπλεον που με ανησυχησε .δειχνει κακη  λειτουργια του συκωτιου ... για να με δικαιολογησω μεχρι ενα βαθμο  απεναντι σας  ...του ειπα επισης  να αναζητησει και το chloramphenicol  της chevita που ειναι για εσωτερικη χρηση .Νικο εχει γνωστο e shop στη  σαλονικη αλλα μαλλο ειναι αργα τετοια ωρα .απο δευτερα αν ολα πανε καλα  ... ανθρωπινο για εσωτερικη χρηση δεν υπαρχει ..


Μακάρι Δημήτρη να μην ειναι μόνο αναλαμπές αλλα σημάδια ουσιαστικής βελτίωσης. Της ρίχνω και λίγο ζάχαρη στο νερό μαζί με το bactrimel αμα είναι. Το dexachlor δεν τις το έδωσα ακόμα στο στόμα μιας και την είδα καλύτερα σήμερα αφού δεν ξέρουμε κιόλας τι παρενέργειες μπορει να έχει. Θα πάρω και αυτο το chloramphenicol αμα ειναι την Δευτέρα που πιστεύω θα τα βγάλει πέρα το πουλάκι. Μόνο οι κουτσουλιές με ανησυχούν και μένα απο χθες άρχισαν να παίρνουν αυτο το χρώμα που έπεσε και σε κατάπτωση.

----------


## Nick2

Δημήτρη σβήσε τα προσωπικά σου για να σου απαντήσω

----------


## jk21

Νικο οχι αλλο bactrimel .σου ειχα πει να το σταματησεις .δεν εχει νοημα (ισως το αντιθετο μαλιστα ) αν δεν περιοριζει στο 6ημερο που δοθηκε το προβλημα .το δεξαχλορ να δοθει στο ματι σιγουρα .στο στομα οπως πιστευεις εσυ

----------


## Nick2

Εντάξει δεν της δίνω άλλο, απλά μου ειχες πει να την έβαζα μπας και την βοηθούσε η ουσία που περιέχει. Με το dexachlor θα δω αναλόγως με την πορεία της κατάστασής της και θα βάλω και στο στόμα αμα δω να χειροτερεύει. Τώρα αναμένουμε με το έπεσε ο ήλιος πήγε κατευθείαν στον πάτο και έβαλε το κεφάλι μέσα, ενώ είχε και λίγο τρέμουλο πάλι. Πάντως έφαγε και ήπιε αρκετά σήμερα όλη την ημέρα. Ελπίζω να βγάλει και την σημερινή νύχτα, που και που θα την ξυπνάω να τρώει λίγο.

----------


## jk21

bactrimel πραγματι αν ειχε κοκκιδια θα την ειχε βοηθησει .αλλα 6 μερες αρκουν  .ελπιζω να ειναι καλα και το πρωι το πουλακι !

----------


## geog87

Νικο πολυ θετικα τα οσα διαβασα για το μικρο σου καρδερινακι!!!καλη συνεχεια στον ''αγωνα'' που δινετε!!!

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν το πουλακι το πρωι δειχνει να αντεχει ακομα ,μην δινεις φαρμακο εσωτερικα ,παρα μονο στο ματι .δωστης πολυβιταμινη στο νερο ,ισως και σε πιο ενισχυμενη δοση ή αν αυτη που εχεις εχει συσταση και για σταγονες στο στομα ,ακομα καλυτερα .αν δεν εχεις καποια (δεν θυμαμαι αν μου ειχες πει ) δωσε στο στομα  μια σταγονα becozyme μονο που θα παρεις απο φαρμακειο .την δευτερα θα δουμε

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν παιδιά να πω και τα τελευταία νέα, η καρδερίνα βελτιώθηκε ακόμα περισσότερο. Την έβαλα κοντά σε μια λάμπα για να ζεσταθεί το βράδυ και εκεί που κοιμόνταν κάτω στον πάτο ανέβηκε μόνη της στο ξυλάκι της και κοιμήθηκε δίπλα στο νερό της, το μέρος που παραπδοσιακά κοιμόνταν όταν ήταν φυσιολογική, προφανώς επειδή ένιωσε καλύτερα και δεν κρύωνε. Τώρα κοιμάται εκεί ήσυχα και την έχω σκεπάσει και με ένα σεντόνι ώστε να ειναι ζεστή και έχω σβήσει την λάμπα. 
Δημήτρη ναι αυτό είχα σκοπό να κάνω, να τις δώσω εκείνες τις πολυβιταμίνες τις Tabernil Canto αύριο που τις κάναν καλό, αν και δεν ξέρω αν εκείνες φέραν τις πράσινες κουτσουλιές, αλλα δεν νομίζω. Συνήθως 10-15 σταγόνες τις έβαζα συνήθως, πιστεύω είναι καλή ποσότητα, και αύριο τόσο θα τις δώσω, στο νερό της τις βάζω αυτές, εκτός και αν το becozyme πιστεύεις οτι ειναι καλύτερο. Εσωτερικά ναι δεν θα δώσω dexachlor αμα δω να συνεχίζεται η βελτίωση. Θα δω πως θα παει αύριο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

νίκο βαλε μέσα η κοντά στο κλουβί κάτι που θα του παρέχει ζέστη συνέχεια ένα φωτάκι 9v η μια μπαλαντέζα με μεγαλύτερη λάμπα. 
βρασε λιγο απο το μειγμα με τα σπορια που εχεις για 8 λεπτα και αφου κρυωσει δωσε απο αυτο να φαει.
καλο κουραγιο!!

----------


## ninos

πολύ καλά τα νέα σου Νίκο !!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

κανει και αυτη που εχεις αλλα θα βαλεις και becozyme γιατι αυτη που εχεις δεν εχει βιταμινες Β καθολου .η μια συμπληρωνει την αλλη .εκτος αν ειχες καποια αλλη που εχει και βιτ Β αλλα ισως και αμινοξεα για να δυναμωσει  .αν δεν πολυπινει νερο ,δωστης στο στομα .βαλε λιγο μεγαλυτερη δοση 

σε εταιρια χονδρικης που το εμπορευεται αναγραφει  για το tabernil canto *ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ: Μεθυλτεστερόνη 0.3 mg, βιταμίνη Α 2,000 IU, βιταμίνη D3 400 IU, βιταμίνη E 2.5 mg, έκδοχα q.s**Το TABERNIL® CANTO χορηγείται με το πόσιμο νερό στη δόση των 25 σταγόνων/40 ml νερού.*

----------


## Nick2

Ωραία παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Σήμερα πάλι κρύωνε το πουλάκι το πρωί και κούρνιαζε στον πάτο με το κεφάλι μέσα, θα πρέπει να βρω μια λύση να τις παρέχει μόνιμη ζέστη όταν βραδιάζει. Τώρα την έβαλα στον ήλιο και συνήρθε κάπως, ανέβηκε ψηλά και λιάζεται. Απλά δεν πολυτρώει σήμερα όσο χθες και με ανησυχεί κάπως, νερό πάντως ήπιε κανονικά. Θα κάνω αυτό που με είπε ο Κώστας παραπάνω να βράσω λίγο τα σπόρια για να μαλακώσουν και να τις τα δώσω να τα φάει πιο εύκολα. Δημήτρη ναι θα παρω και το becozyme αμα είναι γιατι το Τabernil Canto δεν εχει βιταμίνη B, τις έβαλα αρκετές σταγόνες πάντως.

----------


## jk21

Αν δεις να χειροτερευει 2 σταγονες στο στομα απο την δεξαχλωρ .ειναι αραιο το σκευασμα σε δοσολογια 

5 mg ανα ml 

και η  δοση ειναι πανω κατω 50 mg ανα κιλο πουλιου 

http://www.bsava.com/LinkClick.aspx?...d=292&mid=3787  (σελ 65 )

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...tic_agents.pdf (σελ 257 )

αρα για πουλι 15 γρ (θα εχει σιγουρα αδυνατισει λιγο )  0.75 mg 

αρα στη διαρκεια της ημερας πρεπει να παρει  0.15 ml φαρμακου αδιαλυτου  .δηλαδη 0.075 ml το πρωι και 0.075 ml το απογευμα .αυτο ειναι κατι παραπανω ελαχιστο απο μια σταγονα 

δωσε μια το πρωι και μια το απογευμα

----------


## Nick2

Nαι Δημήτρη αν δω να χειροτερεύει θα τις δώσω το απόγευμα dexachlor στο στόμα. Για την ώρα καλυτέρεψε πάντως αφου έφαγε κανονικά στον ήλιο τα σπόρια που τις έβρασα και ήπιε και νερό. Τώρα κάθεται πάνω στην ταίστρα πάλι και λιάζεται και με παίζει με την μυτούλα της. Το βράδυ θα ειναι τα δύσκολα πάλι, αλλα θα προσπαθήσω να την κρατήσω ζεστή. Ευτυχώς η κατάστασή της ειναι ίδια με εχθές για την ώρα, τουλάχιστον δεν επιδεινώθηκε

----------


## jk21

στο ματι μπορεσες να βαλεις σταγονες; αν οχι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση βελτιωσης ,ακομα και να ειναι μονο εκει το προβλημα .

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο βαλε φωτογραφια με κοτσιλιες οποτε μπορεσεις.

----------


## jk21

μου ειχε πει οτι ειχανε βελτιωθει ... αλλα εγω θα ηθελα παση θυσια με χλιαρο νερο να κανει στην ακρη τα πουπουλα της κοιλιας να δουμε την κοιλια του .αν η κοιλια ειναι οκ τοτε υπαρχει μικροβιο που εχει επεκταθει ισως και στο αιμα αλλα απο την μολυνση στο ματι .σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να δωσει απο αυριο baytril ,αν οχι απο σημερα dexachlor .αν η κοιλια ειναι πρησμενη ,ισως πρεπει εκτος απο αντιβιωση να δοθει και baycox αφου η κοκκιδιοστατικη  σουλφοναμιδη του bactrimel δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα

----------


## Nick2

Κώστα εδώ οι κουτσουλιές





Αν και δεν έκανε πολλές συνεχίζει πάλι να εχει αυτο το πρασινο χρώμα, αν και δεν ειναι τόσο έντονο όσο χθες, αλλα είναι ανησηχυτικό. 
Δημήτρη σταγόνες έβαλα αλλα το μάτι δεν ανοίγει με τίποτα και το ξύνει συνέχεια σαν να την ενοχλεί, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο. Την κοιλιά της επίσης δεν μπορώ να την εμφανίσω όσο και να προσπαθησα, αλλα ξαναλέω οτι δεν φαίνεται πρησμένη σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες ημέρες. Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι τις έχουν φύγει αρκετά φτερά και στον λαιμό και εχει φαλακρύνει τελείως εκεί σε ένα μέρος αλλα αυτο μάλλον θα ειναι απο το στρες και την πτερόρροια που είχε ούτως ή άλλως. Αύριο μαλλον θα την πάω στον πτηνίατρο, αφού βλέπω οτι ειναι σε μια ντεμί κατάσταση το πουλάκι, και δεν γίνεται να συνεχίζεται έτσι. Ψιλιάζομαι και εγώ μην έγινε εσωτερική μόλυνση απο το τσίμπημα στο μάτι και την τρώει απο μέσα. Θα της δώσω λίγο dexachlor αμα ειναι τωρα το απόγευμα και βλέπουμε πως θα πάει.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν καλυτερες .βαλε φωτο απο το λαιμο .λες οτι ηταν λιγοτερο πρησμενη απο τις προηγουμενες μερες ... δηλαδη τοτε ηταν; αν ναι ισως ειχαμε προβλημα ειτε μικροβιου ειτε κοκκιδιων που ισως εχει υποχωρησει αλλα οχι απολυτα

----------


## Nick2

Eδώ είναι ο λαιμός της που φύγαν τα πούπουλα αν και μάλλον κανονικός είναι εμένα μου φάνηκε:



Έχει λίγα λεπτά που την έβγαλα απο τον ήλιο, πήγε έφαγε ήπιε και άρχισε να τρέμει πάλι και ανέβηκε στην ταίστρα και έβαλε το κεφάλι μέσα. Αυτο το τρέμουλο δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου, θα προσπαθήσω να την κρατάω όσο ζεστή γίνεται, τουλάχιστον έφαγε αρκετά σήμερα. Τώρα θα τις δώσω και τις βιταμίνες μαζι με το dexachlor και βλέπουμε μέχρι αύριο που θα την παω στον γιατρό. Για την κοιλιά της δεν είπα κάτι, ποτέ δεν ήταν πρησμένη όσες φορές την έπιανα, απλά είπα οτι είναι λίγο περισσότερο απο την άλλη καρδερίνα που έχω αλλα δεν ήταν ποτέ εμφανώς πρησμένη.

----------


## jk21

αν βαζει κεφαλι μεσα και την ημερα το προβλημα προχωρα ...  η ελπιδα ομως πεθαινει τελευταια

----------


## Nick2

Τώρα το έβγαλε και απλά κάθετε στην ταίστρα, έχει πέσει και ο ήλιος. Πρέπει να έφαγε μάλλον, το τρέμουλο όμως το κάνει πάλι. Να την βγάλει και σήμερα καθαρή και αύριο την πηγαίνω να δούμε γιατι το πρόβλημα όντως προχωράει. Θα κοιτάξω να ειναι όσο ζεστά γίνεται απόψε.

----------


## Nick2

Να πω και τα τελευταία νέα πριν πέσει η νύχτα. Με το που επεσε ο ήλιος κατέβηκε κάτω και κούρνιασε. Την πήρα την έβαλα δίπλα στη λάμπα, έφαγε ήπιε κανονικά. Dexachlor έβαλα στο μάτι της και τις έδωσα και λίγο στο στόμα, το ήπιε μόνη της βασικά περίπου μια σταγονίτσα και μετά ήπιε και νερό. Και τώρα πήγε μόνη της δίπλα στην λάμπα και έκατσε:



Αργότερα θα την σκεπάσω πάλι για να κοιμηθεί και αύριο βουρ στον γιατρό μπας και προλάβουμε τα χειρότερα.

----------


## Nick2

Παιδιά το πουλάκι δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερε. Είχε χειροτερέψει πάρα πολυ σήμερα και μετα βίας έτρωγε. Το πήγα στον γιατρό και ξεψύχησε μέσα στα χέρια μου, ήταν πολύ αργά...  ::  ::  ::  :: Την έθαψα όπως της άρμοζε. Είμαι πραγματικά συντετριμμένος γιατι έφυγε με τον ίδιο τρόπο που έχασα ένα πολύ αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο... Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά που με βοήθησαν όσο μπορούσαν. Θέλω να πω και κάποια πράγματα που μου είπε ο γιατρός για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αλλα και γενικότερα. Θα απέχω για λίγες ημέρες γιατι ειμαι πολύ χάλια και θα τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα...

----------


## jk21

Νικο λυπαμαι ...  ηταν απο τις 2-3 περιπτωσεις που ενοιωσα οτι ειχα να κανω με δικο μου πουλακι ....σιγουρα δεν νοιωθω οτι νοιωθεις εσυ και σιγουρα δεν ειναι κατι που με αιφνιδιασε .αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που χτες πηρα το θαρρος να προχωρησουμε σε οχι συμβατικες κινησεις με τα φαρμακα ,αλλα σαββατοκυριακο δεν μπορουσαμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο .οταν θα εισαι ετοιμος ,περιμενω τα λογια του γιατρου ειτε ειναι μια βοηθεια για μας ,ειτε κριτικη για λαθος ενεργειες μας .Για το μονο που μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι χαρουμενος ,ειναι γιατι ξερω οτι ενα επιπλεον ατομο προστεθηκε σε αυτα που στο μελλον θα κανουν το παν για το καλο αυτων των πουλιων .ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ,οσο αφορα εσενα .

ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του κοντα στον Δημιουργο της !

----------


## geog87

Νικο πολυ στεναχωρο το νεο...τωρα θα τραγουδαει διπλα στο Δημιουργο της!!!και σιγουρα θα τραγουδαει για σενα και για ολα οσα τις προσφερες ολο τον καιρο που ζουσατε μαζι!!!κουραγιο φιλε!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Θα τολμουσα να πω οτι σε καταλαβαινω γιατι τα περασα σχεδον τα ιδια.
Και εμενα στα χερια μου ξεψύχησε, ξυπνούσα το βραδυ και την κοιταγα να δω αν ειναι καλα.
Τον Απρίλη τα περασα εγω αυτα και ακομα το σκέφτομαι.
Λυπαμε πολυ

----------


## jk21

> Θα τολμουσα να πω οτι σε καταλαβαινω γιατι τα περασα σχεδον τα ιδια.
> Και εμενα στα χερια μου ξεψύχησε, ξυπνούσα το βραδυ και την κοιταγα να δω αν ειναι καλα.
> Τον Απρίλη τα περασα εγω αυτα και ακομα το σκέφτομαι.
> Λυπαμε πολυ


.... ηταν απο τις 2-3 περιπτωσεις  :sad:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη η δικια μου ηταν μια χαρα, το μεσημέρι που γυρισα σπιτι την ειδα πολυ χαλια, εβλεπα το πουλι και δεν το πιστευα οτι ειναι αυτο το πουλι μου που του σφιραγα το προιγουμενο βραδυ. Αμεσως επικοινωνησαμε και άρχισα απο το απογευμα κι ολας αγωγη (την ιδια μερα) και μεσα σε τρεις μερες το πουλι εφυγε !
Με τρελενει το γεγονος οτι απο την πρωτη μερα μεσα σε λιγες ωρες απο οταν την ιδα της αρχισα θεραπεια και ομως δεν την προλαβαμε.
1000 ευχαριστω γι ολη την βοηθεια, ελειπες τοτε απο Αθηνα και εγω σε ζαλιζα τηλεφωνικος, 1000 ευχαριστω!

----------


## ninos

Νικο,
εκανες το παν για το πουλακι κ αυτο δεν θα το ξεχασει ποτε απο τους ουρανους οπου πετα ελευθερο τωρα !

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! για το απωλεια σου Νικο, τωρα θα κελαιδαει κοντα στον δημιουργο της.  :Sad0121:

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη η δικια μου ηταν μια χαρα, το μεσημέρι που γυρισα σπιτι την ειδα πολυ χαλια, εβλεπα το πουλι και δεν το πιστευα οτι ειναι αυτο το πουλι μου που του σφιραγα το προιγουμενο βραδυ. Αμεσως επικοινωνησαμε και άρχισα απο το απογευμα κι ολας αγωγη (την ιδια μερα) και μεσα σε τρεις μερες το πουλι εφυγε !
> Με τρελενει το γεγονος οτι απο την πρωτη μερα μεσα σε λιγες ωρες απο οταν την ιδα της αρχισα θεραπεια και ομως δεν την προλαβαμε.
> 1000 ευχαριστω γι ολη την βοηθεια, ελειπες τοτε απο Αθηνα και εγω σε ζαλιζα τηλεφωνικος, 1000 ευχαριστω!


ισως να σου θυμιζει καποια ασχημη στιγμη αυτη η κουτσουλια  ...



το πουλακι θυμαμαι εδειχνε σταθερο αν οχι καλυτερα πριν φυγω παρασκευη απογευμα και ξαφνικα επιδεινωθηκε και ειχε λιγο πριν το τελος βγαλει αρκετες χαλια κουτσουλιες ενω πριν ηταν ελαχιστο το κεντρικο στερεο μερος και αρκετο λευκο .σημαδι οτι δεν ετρωγε ή δεν μπορουσε να βγει στην αμαρα η χωνεμενη τροφη λογω καποιου φραγμου .για μενα 

ειτε κοκκιδια ηταν και υπηρξε αιμοραγια σαν παρενεργεια των σουλφοναμιδων (το esb3 αλλα και το bactrimel στο ενα απο τα δυο συστατικα του εχει τετοια ουσια  που καλα ειναι να συνοδευονται απο βιταμινη Κ konanion , ειδικα αν προκειται για κοκκιδια που ηδη τρυπανε τα τριχοειδη που φτανουν στα εντερα και η θανατωση τους αφηνει ανοιχτες οπες που εξελισσονται σε πηγες αιμοραγιας )

ειτε καποιος ογκος που δημιουργουσε αποφραξη στο εντερο και καποια στιγμη την δυσκοιλιοτητα την ακολουθησε διαρροια (συχνο και στους ανθρωπους με κακοηθεις ογκους ) και ειχαμε απο αυτο 




ξαφνικα αυτο

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπόν ας γράψω μερικά πράγματα αφου είμαι κάπως καλύτερα, αν και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω πως την έχασα μέσα απο τα χέρια μου... Μόνο όσοι το έχουν ζήσει θα μπορέσουν να καταλάβουν το συναίσθημα, πραγματικά νοιώθεις σαν να χάνεις ενα δικό σου παίδι, και ειδικά τις τελευταίες μέρες που ήταν έτσι ήμουν συνέχεια μαζί της, και την έβλεπα να σιγοσβήνει χωρίς να μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Αφού ο γιατρός σάστισε όταν με είδε έτσι, νόμιζε οτι έπαθα κάτι και όντως ειχα πάθει, αφού με έλουσε κρύος ιδρώτας, ζαλάδα και πόνος στο στομάχι και έκατσα λίγο να συνέρθω, όταν κατάλαβα οτι την έχασα, αφού άνοιξε 3 φορές τα φτεράκια της σαν να έφευγε στον ουρανό και μετά σταμάτησε η καρδούλα της... Η κατάσταση δυστυχώς ήταν πολύ προχωρημένη για να γινόνταν οτιδήποτε, μου το είχε πει εξαρχής ο γιατρός οτι οι πιθανότητες ήταν ελάχιστες, αφού ότι θεραπεία και να ξεκινούσε ήθελε 3-4 μέρες για να δράσει. Το πουλάκι τελικα είχε μολυνθεί απο κοκκίδια και σκουλήκια. Τα είδα ξεκάθαρα στο μικροσκόπιο, τα περισσότερα κοκκίδια ήταν ώριμα και αρκετά νεογνά που ήταν έτοιμα να ωριμάσουν, ενώ είχε και άλλα παράσιτα στις κουτσουλιές της. Μάλλον το πρόβλημα προυπήρχε εδώ και μήνες γιαυτό και δεν πολυκελαηδούσε και ήταν συχνά φουσκωμένη και πολλές φορές παρατηρούσα τα βράδια να έκανε κάτι περίεργες κινήσεις όταν κοιμόνταν σαν να τιναζόνταν στο ύπνο της, όλα αυτά πριν κανα δυο μήνες μέσα στο καλοκαίρι αλλα δεν μου ειχε παει καν το μυαλό αφου και πέρσι ειχε περάσει μια ανάλογη φάση. Και μάλλον με το τσίμπημα θα αυξήθηκαν τα κοκκίδια λόγω του στρες και επειδή έχασε και το μάτι της, άρχισε να παίρνει την κάτω βόλτα εκτοτε. Μέγα μου λάθος που δεν την πήγα νωρίτερα στον γιατρό αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα χρήματα και τώρα με τα χίλια ζόρια βρήκα και αφού είχε προχωρήσει η κατάσταση. Αλλα αν γνώριζα οτι ήταν τόσο χάλια θα την πήγαινα νωρίτερα να άρχιζε την θεραπεία, και θα έδινα αργότερα τα χρήματα στον γιατρο. Και έτσι είχα χάσει και παλιότερα μια καρδερίνα, μόνο που τότε όλα έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα, αφου μόλις έγινε επίθεση απο κάργα στο πρώτο, το 2ο σταμάτησε να κελαηδάει και μέσα σε 3 μέρες "έφυγε" χωρίς να προλάβω να κάνω κάτι. 

Αυτά που θέλω να πω όμως κρατήστε τα γιατι ειναι πολύ σημαντικά ώστε στο μέλλον να μην χαθούν άλλα πουλάκια με τέτοιο τρόπο. Καταρχάς για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το tobradex που της δώσαμε είχε μέσα κορτιζόνη και έπρεπε πρώτα να εξέταζε ο γιατρός το μάτι της γιατι η καρδερίνα έχει σαν το μάτι του ανθρώπου, και αμα δεν ήταν απαραίτητο ή ήθελε κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο η κορτιζόνη μπορούσε να της κατέστρεφε τον αμφιβληστροειδή και να το τύφλωνε. Ίσως για αυτο και να έκλεισε το μάτι της τελικά και να θόλωσε όπως είχα δει πριν λίγες ημέρες, μάλλον είχε ήδη τυφλωθεί. Οπότε πιθανόν το tobradex κακό της έκανε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. Όμως το αρχικό πρόβλημα δεν ηταν αυτό αλλά τα κοκκίδια που προήλθαν απο την τροφή της. Και εδώ θέλω να δώσετε προσοχή. Όλα τα έτοιμα σκευάσματα που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο και τα δίνουν τα μαγαζιά με πουλιά, συνήθως τα έχουν έξω χύμα σε τσουβάλι όπου ανακατεύονται με κάθε είδους παράσιτα απο τις ακαθαρσίες και τις κουτσουλιές απο τα άλλα πουλάκια και σε συνδυασμό με το φως του ήλιου και το εξωτερικό φως αναπτύσονται μύκητες στους σπόρους όπου την τρώνε τα πουλάκια και για αυτο αναπτύσουν τα κοκκίδια. Όλες οι τροφές θα πρέπει να ειναι απαραίτητα συσκευασμένες με αλουμίνιο εσωτερικά για να μην παίρνουν φως και να ειναι αεροστεγώς κλειστές, όπως είναι η συσκευασία tetrapack για τα γάλατα και τους χυμους που παίρνουμε εμείς. Στο εμπόριο δυστυχώς είναι δυσεύρετες αυτές οι συσκευασίες επειδή δεν συμφέρει στους εμπόρους να τις πουλάνε για να ψοφάνε τα πουλάκια και να δίνουν καινούργια. Πραγματικά αηδίασα οταν το άκουσα αυτό, ειναι δυνατόν να πέφτει τέτοια εκμετάλλευση σε αυτά τα πλασματάκια;;; Και οι συγκεκριμένες συσκευασίες κοστίζουν συνήθως 1-2€ παραπάνω απο οτι οι χύμα τροφές οπότε δεν ειναι θεμα κόστους. Μου έιπε οτι υπάρχουν 2 μοναδικές εταιρίες που κάνουν αυτα τα σκευάσματα και γίνεται μέγαλος εσωτερικός πόλεμος μεταξύ τους, η μια είναι η Versele-Laga την άλλη δεν συγκράτησα το όνομα. Το προιόν που μου πρότεινε ήταν αυτό http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/Nu...n=203&pro=5063 και κόστιζε 6.5€ περίπου. Με αυτές τις τροφές τα πουλάκια δεν έχουνε πρόβλημα να μολύνονται απο τα παράσιτα αφου οι τροφές είναι συσκευασμένες και κλεισμένες αεροστεγώς, αλλα ειναι δυσέυρετες στον εμπόριο για τους λόγους που προανέφερα, λογικά μόνο στα κτηνιατρεια θα υπάρχουν και όχι σε όλα. 

Απο κει και πέρα κάποια άλλα πράγματα που μου ειπε για τα πουλάκια είναι οτι απαραίτητα χρειάζονται άμμο κάτω στον πάτο του κλουβιού, πρώτον γιατι διασκορπίζει τις κουτσουλιές και δευτερον επειδη η άμμος έχει κάποιες ουσίες και μικροκοχύλια που είναι θρεπτικά για τα πουλάκια, και επίσης περιέχει μικρές πετρούλες που βοηθάνε στην πέψη. Για αυτο και οι κότες μαζί με τα σπόρια τρώνε και πέτρες ώστε να δημιουργούνται πυρήνες διάσπασης στο στομάχι και να σπάνε πιο εύκολα τα σπόρια που τρώνε. Επίσης την εβδομάδα καλό ειναι να τις δίνουμε και κάποια φρούτα μήλο ή μπανάνα κατα προτίμηση αλλα όχι πάνω απο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα γιατι φέρνουν δυσκοίλια. Συν κάποια άλλα φυτά όμως μαρούλια, παπάγια, σπόρους απο παπαρούνα κτλ κτλ. Επίσης απαραίτητα είναι τα σουπιοκόκκαλα που δεν κοστίζουν και τίποτα τα οποία τα βράζεις και τα βάζεις στο κλουβί για να τρύγει το ράμφος της. Ενώ η ποτίστρα της καλό είναι να έχει κάποιο μπλε ή γαλάζιο χρώμα ώστε να μην πιάνει μούχλα στον ήλιο. Και δυστυχώς όσο ήμουν στο εξοχικό η ποτίστρα της καρδερίνας που έχασα  έπιανε συχνά αυτη την μούχλα αν και την καθάριζα όσο μπορούσα. Πάνω κάτω αυτά τα χρήσιμα μου είπε. 

Το άλλο όμως που δεν είπα ειναι οτι μιας και δεν καταφέραμε να σώσουμε την μια καρδερίνα, μου είπε να του πάω να δει και τη άλλη την πιο μικρή γιατι μπορει να ειχε κολλήσει. Και τελικά δυστυχώς και αυτή ηταν τίγκα στα κοκκίδια και μερικά σκουλήκια. Για αυτό τώρα τελευταία είχε πάψει να κελαηδάει η καημένη, απλά στις κουτσουλιές δεν ηταν ακόμα εμφανές με γυμνό μάτι, μόνο με μικροβιολογική ανάλυση φαινόνταν, ίσως επειδή δεν ηταν σε τόσο προχωρημένο στάδιο. Μου έδωσε την εξης θεραπέια:
Βaycox 2.5% με σύρριγα κάθε μέρα να διαλύω 1ml σε ένα λίτρο νερό σε γύαλινο μπουκάλι ΑΠΑΙΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΣ και όχι πλαστικό γιατι διαλύεται πιο εύκολα, και απο αυτο το διάλυμα να γεμίζω την ποτίστρα της. Την επόμενη μέρα ξαναγεμίζω 1 λίτρο νεο νερό και διαλύω 1ml baycox. Αυτό για μια εβδομάδα ακριβώς και μετά θα την πάω για επανεξέταση να δει αν μειώθηκαν τα κοκκίδια. 
Μετά απο αυτή την θεραπεία και αν δεν εξαφανιστούν, την συνεχίζω για ακόμα 7 ημέρες κοκ μέχρι να καθαρίσει. Μόλις τελικά καθαρίσει απο τα κοκκίδια θα της δώσω Aidonine kai Pterophene, απο 10 σταγόνες το καθένα σε 100ml νερού για 5 ημέρες, αυτό για την πτερρόροια που έχει. Και τέλος θα της δώσω Croconita 1 κοφτή μεζούρα σε τροφή 2ημερών για 15 φορές, 1 μήνα δηλαδή και θα γίνει καλά. 

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, όντως το πουλάκι ησύχασε και πήγε κοντά στον Δημιουργό του και ελπίζω να με βλέπει τώρα απο ψηλά, θα το χαιρετάω απο δώ και θα το θυμάμαι για πάντα. Το άδειο του κλουβάκι θα ειναι παντα εκεί στο σημείο που το είχα πάντα με την τροφούλα του μέσα για να θυμάμαι την παρουσία του, αν και ήδη μου λείπει ::  :sad:  :Frown:  :Sad0121:  ::  ::  :: 
Θοδωρή σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα φίλε μου, και γω δεν πίστευα οτι το ίδιο πουλάκι που μέχρι εχθές με τσιμπούσε με την μυτούλα του και με έπαιζε(περισσότερο όσο ποτέ άλλοτε σαν να ήξερε οτι ερχόνταν το τέλος της), οτι σήμερα δεν ειναι πια στην ζωή, και έφυγε μέσα απο τα χέρια μου στην κυριολεξία. Και είχα τύψεις αν άρχιζα την θεραπεία απο την Παρασκευή που χειροτέρεψε άμα την προλάβαινα, αλλα μάλλον και πάλι θα ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά, αφού το πρόβλημα προυπήρχε εδώ και μήνες και στα τελευταία στάδια δύσκολα σώζεται. Τώρα θα προσέχω την μικρή την καρδερίνα να μην πάθει τα ίδια ώστε το φιλαράκι της να ειναι χαρούμενο απο ψηλά... ::

----------


## jk21

Νικο για την tobradex ειμαι υπευθυνος γιατι εγω σου την προτεινα .το λαθος μου ειναι γιατι σου ειπα αλοιφη που μενει περισσοτερη ωρα απανω και η κορτιζονη ισως εχει μεγαλυτερη δραση και  δημιουργει προβλημα .για την κορτιζονη δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα εχω ακουσει και διαβασει οτι χρειαζεται αν υπαρχει φλεγμονη και φαγουρα .οπως και να εχει ασχετα αν στο παρελθον μελη ειχαν κανει χρηση χωρις προβλημα ,δεν προκειται να την ξαναπροτεινω 


για τα κοκκιδια καλα στα ειπε αλλα δεν σου ειπε το σημαντικοτερο .τα καναρινια μπορει να τα αρπαζουν απο τις τροφες  (συγκρατειστε και αυτο που ειπε για τις τροφες και τους μυκητες ... ) .τα αγριοπουλια τα εχουν ως φυσικα παρασιτα και οποτε στενοχωριουνται ( που τα πιασμενα σχεδον παντα στενοχωρημενα ειναι ειτε λιγοτερο ειτε περισσοτερο ) γιγαντωνονται .ή οποτε ο οργανισμος καταπονειται οπως στην περιπτωση σου .για αυτο ηθελα να δεις την κοιλιτσα της .θα φαινοταν πρησμενη .τα κοκκιδιαστικα φαρμακα (πχ το ειδος σουλφοναμιδης που εχει το bactrimel ή το esb3 ) μπορουν απλα να μειωσουν τυχον προβλημα οταν παει να διογκωθει .το λεει και η λεξη ,σταματανε την αυξηση ... κοκκιδιοστατικα .δεν σκοτωνουν τα ηδη πολυ αυξημενα ... 

αν πραγματι ειδε και σκουληκια στο αλλο πουλακι ,πρεπει να σου δωσει και φαρμακο για αυτα ... μαλλον δεν θα ειδε.μονο κοκκιδια ειχες 

ρωτησε το γιατρο για το 1 ml στο λιτρο baycox .τοσο συστηνει η εταιρια για κοτες που πινουν νερο για 24 ωρες (ειναι ξυπνητες σχεδον συνεχως με ανοιχτα φωτα για παχυνση ) .για πουλια που πινουν νερο για 8αωρο σε μια μερα προτεινει 3 ml  .η δοση πρεπει να ειναι αν τα πουλια ειναι ξυπνητα 12αωρο γυρω στα 2 ml στο λιτρο 



http://www.vetnews.gr/katalogos-ktin...10&sobi2Id=181

<< Συνιστάται η θεραπεία σε δύο συνεχόμενες ημέρες σε δόση:
α) 25 ppm τολτραζουρίλης (1 ml BAYCOX® 2.5 % oral sol. / L πόσιμου νερού) αν η θεραπεία είναι συνεχόμενη (24 ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο), ή εναλλακτικά
β) 75 ppm τολτραζουρίλης (3 ml BAYCOX® 2.5 % oral sol. / L πόσιμου νερού) αν η θεραπεία περιορίζεται στις 8 ώρες την ημέρα.
Η συνολική δόση δεν θα πρέπει να είναι λιγότερη από 7 mg/ kg σ.β./ ημέρα. >>

----------


## Nick2

Ναι Δημήτρη για το tobradex τι να κάνουμε, μπορεί να την επιδείνωσε αλλα το έξυνε συνέχεια και έπρεπε να έπαιρνε κάτι. Μάλλον η κορτιζόνη δεν ήταν για μέσα στο μάτι αλλα μόνο εξωτερικά, αλλα με το ξύσιμο που έκανε θα πήγαινε και μέσα για αυτο είδα εγώ μια μέρα ένα εξόγκωμα που έφυγε κάτω απο το μάτι της σαν να αποκολλήθηκε ο αμφιβλιστροειδής και απο τότε δεν μπορούσα να δω ξανά το μάτι της και φαινόνταν θολό. Ναι αυτο για τα κοκκίδια δεν μου το είπε, οτι τα έχουν ως φυσικό παράσιτο μέσα τους τα αγριοπούλια, θα τον ρωτήσω την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω. Η κοιλίτσα της μάλλον θα ήταν πρησμένη τελικά, απλά εγώ περίμενα να ήταν περισσότερο με τις φωτογραφέις που έβλεπα για αυτό και νόμιζα οτι ήταν φυσιολογική. Οπότε το bactrimel για αυτο και δεν έκανε τίποτα, είχε προχωρήσει η κατάσταση, αλλα τελικά χειροτέρεψε όταν το σταμάτησα, ίσως αν συνεχίζαμε να το δίναμε να καθυστερούσαμε απλά την επιδείνωση το Σ/Κ και αν την έπιανε καθημερινή η επιδείνωση να την προλάβαινα στον γιατρό... Στο άλλο πουλάκι μόνο κοκκίδια θα είδε, δεν θα θυμάμαι σωστά. Θα τον ρωτήσω για την δόση αμα ειναι όταν πάω στην επανεξέταση, για να είπε 1ml ίσως να μην είναι τόσο προχωρημένη η κατάσταση. Θα δούμε τι αποτελέσματα θα έχει αυτή την βδομάδα, και αν δεν έχουμε βελτίωση μπορει μετά να μου την αυξήσει...

----------


## jk21

τον ενημερωσες οτι το πουλι ειχε χτυπηθει απο αρπακτικο ή τσιμπηθει απο εντομο στο ματι; αν θες ρωτησε τον σε τσιμπημα εντομου αν οχι κορτιζονουχο ,τι αντισταμινικο θα μπορουσε να χοργηθει σε πουλια; δεν νομιζω χωρις κατι αλλο να μπορει να ελεγχθει μια τετοια κατασταση

----------


## Nick2

Ναι του το ειπα στην αρχή κιόλας οτι κάτι το τσίμπησε και έγινε έτσι. Θα τα ρωτούσα ουτως ή άλλως όλα αυτά που μου είπες για τα τσιμπήματα κτλ τι να χορηγούμε, αφού πήρα μαζί μου και τα φάρμακα για να του τα δείξω, αλλα είχα αναστατωθεί τόσο πολύ με το γεγονός που τα ξέχασα όλα μετά. Απο βδομάδα που θα ξαναπάω θα ρώτησω και θα σου πω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημήτρη το πουλί δεν είχε χτυπηθεί κατά την γνώμη μου. ο θόρυβος που άκουσε ο Νίκος ήταν μάλλον γιατί το πουλί έπεσε από την πατήθρα και μετά φτερούγιζε και χτυπιόταν μέσα στο κλουβί.

Νίκο μετά από αυτό το περιστατικό θα γίνεις ποιο έμπειρος και ποιο υπεύθυνος. εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να ασχοληθείς με την εκτροφή της καρδερίνας γιατί παιδιά με τον χαρακτήρα τον δικό σου είναι λίγα.

κάποια στιγμή αργότερα θα κουβεντιάσουμε αυτά που σου είπε ο πτηνιατρος.
τις ιδιες τροφες μπορεις να τις βρεις και στα πετσοπ. κοιτα να κρατησεις στη ζωη την αλλη καρδερινα και για τα υπολοιπα εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## PAIANAS

Νικόλα ..με συγκίνησες ...
Αν η μικρή σου είναι αρσενική ,θα σου δώσω εγώ -αν βέβαια θέλεις - δικό μου θηλυκό για να τα ζευγαρώσεις .

----------


## Nick2

Κώστα να είσαι καλά. Αυτο το συμβάν όντως με ευαισθητοποίησε αρκετά, είχα εξάλλου αδυναμία στα πουλάκια, αλλα μετα απο αυτο κάτι λύγισε μέσα μου. Και πλέον θα σκεφτώ σοβαρά την εκτροφή μπας και ζευγαρώσω την άλλη την καρδερίνα που έχω, οπότε Νίκο κράτα την θηλυκιά που έχεις. Παρόλο βέβαια που δεν έχω πολύ χώρο εδώ αλλα πλέον έτσι πως την βλέπω μόνη της μαραζώνει η ψυχή μου, αφού την είχε σαν μέντορα της την άλλη την καρδερίνα που χάθηκε, και ειδικά οταν την έπαιρνα απο κοντά της πετιόνταν μέσα στο κλουβί σαν τρελλή, ενώ όταν ήταν μαζί δίπλα δίπλα καθόνταν ήσυχα. Αλλα πάνω απο όλα προέχει να γίνει καλά η μικρή, γιατι βλέπω οτι ψιλοεπιδεινώθηκε η κατάστασή της μετα τον χαμό της άλλης, ήδη εχθές δεν πολυέτρωγε ούτε έπινε πολύ νερό και είδα και σε αυτή πράσινο υγρό στις κουτσουλιές της, καθώς και αρκετές άσπρες. Αλλα με την άμεση θεραπεία που τις άρχισα είναι ήδη καλύτερα. Ψυχολογικά τουλάχιστον δεν έπεσε αφου κελαηδάει και πηδάει κανονικά στο κλουβί. 
Αν λέτε για την περίπτωση της άλλης τώρα, όχι δεν πετιόνταν μέσα στο κλουβί, αυτο το έκανε η μικρή μόνο. Αυτό που άκουσα εγώ ήταν θόρυβος απο την μεγάλη την καρδερίνα σαν να πονούσε και πετάχτηκα έξω και το μόνο που είδα ήταν αρκετά πεσμένα πούπουλα μέσα και έξω απο το κλουβί. Αυτό που ψιλιάζομαι πάντως είναι οτι μπορεί να έγινε η επίθεση λίγο νωρίτερα χώρις να το πάρει χαμπάρι η μεγάλη. Επειδή ήταν ήρεμη εκ φύσεως εκείνη η καρδερίνα και τα βράδια συνήθως κοιμόνταν πολύ βαθιά και δεν ξυπνούσε εύκολα. αφού και εγώ πολλές φορές που την χαίδευα δεν κουνιόνταν. Οπότε παίζει αυτο΄που τις επιτέθηκε να μην το κατάλαβε και έτσι να αντέδρασε αργά και μόλις άρχισε να πονάει άρχισε να φωνάζει και βγήκα εγώ έξω, αλλα απο αυτό που είδα σίγουρα δεν έγινε σε τόσο αστραπιαίο χρόνο. Όπως και να έχει ότι έγινε έγινε τώρα, αυτο που προέχει είναι να ζήσει και να γίνει καλά η άλλη η καρδερινούλα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ ειπες τον γιατρο για την δοση του baycox; αυτην που σου ειπα δεν την εχω βγαλει απο το μυαλο μου ! αλλιως δεν θα σου ελεγα να το επισημανεις στο γιατρο .το 1 ml ειναι λιγο

----------


## Nick2

Όχι Δημήτρη αφου θα παω απο βδομάδα πάλι για την επανεξέταση και θα τον ρωτήσω απο κοντά. Για την ώρα είδα μια μικρή βελτίωση σήμερα, θα δω και αύριο πως θα πάει. Εκτός και αν νομίζεις οτι επίγει, οπότε να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο αυριο αμα είναι. Αλλα δεν πιστεύω οτι επίγει κάτι για την ώρα αφού ήταν πολύ καλύτερα η καρδερινούλα σήμερα και οι κουτσουλιές της έστρωσαν. Εξάλλου αν δεν υποχωρήσουν σε μια βδομάδα τα κοκκίδια θα συνεχίσουμε για άλλες 7 ημέρες την θεραπεία. Απλά δεν πινει πολύ νερό, όσο έπινε δηλαδή, ίσως επειδή δεν έχει και πολύ ζέστη όσο έκανε το καλοκαίρι. Λες να αυξήσω την δόση στα 2ml ας πούμε, αλλά καλύτερα να τον ρωτήσω πρώτα μην κάνουμε πάλι τίποτα αυθαίρετα.

----------


## jk21

δεν θα αυξησεις καμμια δοση χωρις την αδεια του !!!
θα τον θεσεις το ερωτημα ομως αμεσα γιατι η θεραπεια εχει ξεκινησει .το πρωτο της σταδιο ειναι το βασικο της εξοντωσης των ενηλικων .στην επαναχορηγηση (που πρεπει να γινει εκτος αν δει με μικροσκοπιο οτι δεν υπαρχουν προς εκολλαψη ωοκυστες ) θα χτυπηθουν τα σημερινα <<αυγα >> των κοκκιδιων .δεν ξερω αν στο ειπε αλλα οσο χορηγεις φαρμακο δεν δινεις βιταμινη του συμπλεγματος β και ειδικα την Β6 αν θυμαμαι στο πουλακι 

πες του οτι μελος φορουμ σου ειπε οτι η δοσολογια 1 ml προτεινεται απο την bayer για κοτες που πινουν νερο 24 ωρες και 3 ml για 8αωρο .για 12 ωρο λογικα ειναι 2 ml .εγω η δοσολογια που εχω απο πτηνιατρο   για isospora lacazei κοκκιδια  ειναι για 3 ml στο λιτρο για 5 μερες κενο αλλων 6-7 ημερων και επαναχορηγηση αλλων 5 .σε περιοδο εντονης ζεστης που τα πουλια πινουν περισσοτερο νερο ,η ποσοτητα προς αραιωση  πρεπει να ειναι λιγο πιο μικρη ,γιατι πινοντας παραπανω νερο ,πινουν τελικα την ιδια ποσοτητα δραστικης ουσιας .οχι ομως μονο 1 ml 

και για να ειμαι σαφης αυτο μονο σε διαπιστωμενη κοκκιδιωση δηλαδη παθολογικη αυξηση του αριθμου των κοκκιδιων πανω απο καποιο αριθμο και οχι απλη ανιχνευση τους την στιγμη που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν στα ευρωπαικα finches  .

----------


## Nick2

Οκ κατάλαβα, οπότε αυτο το στάδιο ειναι το βασικό για να χτυπηθούν τα αυγά. Δεν είδα στο μικροσκόπιο τι κατάσταση επικρατούσε σε αυτη την καρδερίνα, μόνο στην άλλη είδα που ήταν γεμάτη και απο αυγά και απο ενήλικα. Απλά μου είπε οτι ήταν γεμάτη, προφανώς αυγά θα είδε μόνο. Εντάξει αμα ειναι θα τον πάρω να τον ρωτήσω για την δοσολογία, θα πω οτι το διάβασα στις οδηγίες. Αυτο για την βιταμίνη Β όχι δεν μου το ανέφερε, αλλα μου είπε βασικά να μην της δίνω κάτι άλλο αυτο το διάστημα όσο διαρκεί η θεραπεία περα απο την τροφή της. Οπότε εσένα σου είχε πει για 3ml στο λίτρο, μήπως όμως η δοσολογία εξαρτάται απο το είδος των κοκκιδίων; Μπορεί αυτά που ανίχνευσε αυτός δηλαδή να μην θέλαν τέτοια ποσότητα οπότε το 1ml να αρκεί. Μπαίνουμε σε βαθιά νερά τώρα, αλλα θα το ρωτήσω να μας φύγει η περιέργεια. Εδώ γράφει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα για την κοκκιδίωση http://spirosnet.wordpress.com/%CE%B...9%CF%83%CE%B7/

----------


## jk21

στο πρωτο σταδιο χτυπιουνται τα ενηλικα .στην επαναληψη οι ωοκυστες καθως θα εκολλαπτονται σε νεα κοκκιδια .προφανως θα την ειδε γεματη με ενηλικα (τουλαχιστον ).τα finches εχουν ειτε isospora lacazei κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο ειτε atoxoplasm μονο που αν ειχε το δευτερο ειμαι σιγουρος θα σου το ανεφερε σαν ατοξοπλασματωση και οχι σαν κοκκιδια .αν και για το δευτερο νομιζω υπαρχει η ιδια αγωγη στη δοσολογια (ισως να δικαιολογουσε και ισχυροτερη γιατι ειναι πολυ πιο επιθετικο και σε οργανα εκτος εντερου ) ,για το πρωτο ειδος ειναι σιγουρα ετσι συμφωνα με οσα μου εχουν διαβιβασθει .η τελικη αποφαση ειναι ομως του ανθρωπου που εχει αναλαβει την ευθυνη του δικου πουλιου και αυτην θα ακολουθησεις !

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ τι νεα;

----------


## Nick2

Έλα Δημήτρη και συγγνώμη που χάθηκα αλλα έλειπα για κάποιες μέρες. Ναι τα διάβασα αυτά για τα κοκκίδια, προφανώς το άλλο το πουλάκι θα ειχε ατοξοπλασματωση σίγουρα και δύσκολα θα γιατρευόνταν. Τώρα στην ερώτηση που μου έθεσες ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι έχουν άλλη δοσολογία αυτά τα πτηνά, οι κότες, οι φασιανοί κτλ. όπως ειχα ψιλιαστεί και εγώ, και επειδή είναι μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος αλλα και επειδή είναι εκτροφής κιόλας για αυτό και χρειάζεται αυτή η δόση του 1ml στο 24ωρο. Για τα μικρά πουλάκια αρκεί αυτή η δοσολογία επειδή εχουν μικρότερο μέγεθος, δεν χρειάζεται παραπάνω. Στα νεότερα τώρα πήγα εχθές τις κουτσουλιές για ανάλυση μετά απο 1 εβδομάδα και μου είπε οτι μειώθηκαν μεν τα κοκκίδια, αλλα δεν έχουν εξαφανιστεί οπότε να συνεχίσω για ακομα 1 εβδομάδα την θεραπεία. Τις τελευταίες 1-2 ημέρες έκανε αρκετα υδαρρείς κουτσουλίτσες, και για αυτο ψιλιάστηκα και εγώ οτι ακόμα δεν τελειώσε το θέμα. Πάντως εχουν βελτιωθεί σημαντικά, τα πράσινα υγρά εχουν εξαφανιστεί τελείως εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες και γενικά άρχισε να κελαηδάει λίγο περισσότερο και να ειναι πιο ενεργητική, οπότε είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## jk21

τα μικροτερα πουλια πινουν και λιγοτερο νερο ...  οπως και να εχει εκεινος εχει  τις αποφασεις και την ευθυνη !

----------


## Nick2

Ε ναι και εγώ αυτόν αναρωτήθηκα οτι θα πίνει λιγότερο, αλλα επειδή αυτά τα μεγάλα πουλιά(κότες κτλ) είναι παραγωγικά μου ειπε και χρειάζονται αυτές τις ποσότητες. Αλλά όπως και να εχει απο την στιγμή που παίρνει λιγότερο και όχι περισσότερο και η θεραπεία δουλεύει, δεν υπάρχει θέμα νομίζω. Απλά ίσως με τα 2ml να γινόνταν γρηγορότερα η θεραπεία, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα ήταν τόσο προχωρημένη η κατάσταση, πιστεύω αυτή την βδομάδα να καταπολεμήσει και τα υπόλοιπα για να αρχισουμε την θεραπεία για την πτερρόροια μετά.

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει πιο γρηγορη θεραπεια .υπαρχει θεραπεια με την απαραιτητη ποσοτητα ωστε τα ενηλικα να σκοτωθουν απο την πρωτη φορα και το οποιο αποτελεσμα πανε να επαναφερουν οι ωοκυστες ,με την δευτερη .αν ενηλικα επιβιωσουν στο κενο της ενδιαμεσης εβδομαδας ,εστω και ελαχιστα ,ισως δωσουν ωοκυστες που θα εκολλαφθουν την εβδομαδα μετα το τελος της δευτερης αγωγης ...

----------


## Nick2

Ε ναι αυτό εννοούσα, με την παραπάνω δόση ίσως σκοτώνονταν πιο γρήγορα  τα ενήλικα, αλλα προφανώς ο γιατρός έκρινε οτι δεν χρειάζονταν, ίσως να  μην είχε και πολλά ενήλικα. Εξάλλου την αγωγή δεν την σταμάτησα καθόλου,  την έκανα 1 βδομάδα και τώρα συνεχίζω για 2η χωρίς διακοπή. Μόλις  καθαρίσει τελείως τότε την σταματάω και συνεχίζω τα υπόλοιπα για την  πτερρόροια.

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις δεν σταματησες καθολου; μετα την πρωτη  βδομαδα  δεν εκανες καθολου κενο; ειναι λαθος ! αυτο ειναι σιγουρα λαθος

----------


## Nick2

Μα όχι αυτό μου είπε ο γιατρός, οτι θα συνεχίζω την θεραπεία σε εβδομαδιαία βάση μέχρι να εξαφανιστούν όλα τα κοκκίδια, και κάθε βδομάδα θα πηγαίνω τις κουτσουλιές για ανάλυση. Για αυτό είπα πριν οτι ενδεχομένως το 1ml να ειναι αρκετό αφου η θεραπεία είναι συνεχόμενη, στη πρώτη εβδομάδα υπήρξε κάποια βελτίωση αλλα μου είπε να την παρατείνω για άλλο τόσο μέχρι σταδιακά να εξαφανιστούν. Τώρα θα ξαναπάω απο βδομάδα να δούμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## jk21

αν και δεν εχω ξανακουσει τετοια μεθοδο ,σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα .εκεινος αποφασιζει

----------


## Nick2

Tελικά ούτε και τώρα είχαμε αποτέλεσμα, αν και μια μικρή βελτίωση την είχε. Μου είπε οτι έχει ακόμα κάποια πετσάκια και μια ψιλοαιμορραγία στο έντερο, και το κατάλαβα αφού συνεχίζει να κάνει υδαρρείς κουτσουλιές συχνά πυκνά, οπότε να συνεχίσω την αγωγή για άλλη 1 εβδομάδα, μέχρι να καθαρίσει τελείως. Και δυστυχώς ρίχνει αβέρτα φτερά αλλα μου είπε οτι αν δεν τελειώσει η θεραπεία για τα κοκκίδια, δεν θα κάνουν τιποτα τα φάρμακα για την πτερόρροια. Του είπα μπας και χρειαστεί να αυξήσουμε την δόση αλλα επέμενε οτι ειναι αρκετό το 1ml. Πάντως το θετικό της υπόθεσης ειναι οτι έχει δυναμώσει, τις τελευταίες μέρες τρώει αρκετά, και έχει βαρύνει λίγο, ενώ έχει αυξήσει αρκετά το κελάηδημα, γενικά η βελτίωση φαίνεται πάνω της, αλλα πρέπει να καθαρίσει τελείως για να τις δώσω τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## jk21

ειχα σκοπο να το γραψω ... το ξεχασα και το ξαναθυμηθηκα 

αν ακομα και τωρα παρατηρει κοκκιδια στο μικροσκοπιο μετα απο χρηση 2 συνεχομενων βδομαδων baycox ,που οπως ξερουμε δεν ειναι κοκκιδιοστατικο αλλα κοκκιδιοκτονο τοτε :


 :  ειτε δεν ειναι δραστικο εναντι των κοκκιδιων των finches (isospora lacazei συνηθως ή atoxoplasma ) αλλα μονο στα eimeria στις κοτες
 : ειτε η δοση ειναι λαθος (αν και πιστευω οτι με τοσες μερες χρηση θα ειχανε εξαφανισθει και με αυτη )
  : ειτε σε παραπληροφορει 


να διευκρινισω οτι και στον αλλο τροπο αγωγη με διακοπη καποιων ημερων και επαναληψη ,αυτη γινεται για να σκοτωθουν οσα πανε να βγουνε απο τις ωοκυστες (αυγα ) που θα εκκολαφθουν μετα απο το διαστημα αυτο .τα ενηλικα θεωρειται οτι ειναι ηδη σκοτωμενα 

θα με ενδιεφερε να σου πει τι ειδος κοκκιδια βλεπει

----------


## Nick2

Ναι Δημήτρη και μένα άρχισαν να μου μπαίνουν υποψίες για την δόση κυρίως, αν τελικά δεν έχουμε και παλι αποτέλεσμα. Αυτή την φορά το καθυστέρησα επίτηδες, ήταν να το πήγαινα μεσοβδόμαδα βασικά αλλα μετά είπα να το καθυστερήσω 1-2 μέρες και την Παρασκευή που ήταν να παω μου τυχε κάτι έκτακτο και δεν πήγα, οπότε Δευτέρα θα τις πάω μια και καλή. Εξάλλου το έβλεπα και μόνος μου οτι οι κουτσουλιές της ακόμα δεν ειχαν καθαρίσει τελείως, έκανε δηλαδή ακόμα υδαρρείς αρκετά συχνά, οπότε δεν είχε νόημα θα πήγαινα και θα μου λεγε να το συνεχισω για άλλη μια βδομάδα. Μόλις τώρα το τελευταίο 2-3ήμερο βλέπω να έστρωσε η κατάσταση κάνει σχεδον κανονικές κουτσουλιές πλέον οπότε πιστεύω στην επόμενη εξέταση να μου πει οτι καθάρισε. Πάντως στην τελευταία εξέταση μου είπε οτι είχε ακόμα κάποιες πέτσες και μια ψιλοαιμορραγία στο έντερο, οπότε για αυτο ίσως και να αργεί η θεραπεία. Τώρα στην επανεξέταση αμα ειναι θα τον ρωτήσω τι είδους κοκκίδια βλέπει, αν και πιστεύω οτι θα είναι τα isospora lacazei, τα atoxoplasma ειναι προχωρημένη μορφή και λογικά θα μου το λεγε αν τα βλεπε, αν και μου έκανε εντύπωση η επιμονή των κοκκιδίων τόσες εβδομάδες, είτε φταίει η δόση που εγώ εκεί ψιλιάζομαι την καθυστέρηση είτε είχε τελικά atoxoplasma και γιαυτό δεν καταπολεμήθηκαν εύκολα. Κοντός ψαλμός πάντως την Δευτέρα θα μάθουμε τι έγινε. Γιατι πρέπει να την αρχίσω και την θεραπεία για την πτερρόροια η καημένη ρίχνει τόνους φτερά το τελευταίο διάστημα. Τον ρώτησα τον γιατρό αμα ειναι να την ξεκινήσω αλλα μου είπε οτι δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα αν δεν τελειώσει πρώτα η θεραπεία με το baycox. Οπότε αναμένουμε...

----------


## jk21

βασικα με τοσο baycox (αν πραγματι ειναι δραστικο εναντιον ολων των κοκκιδιων )  σε αριθμο ημερων και μικροτερη δοση ,θα ειχε αποτελεσμα πιστευω  καλυτερο .το τι   φταιει θα δειξει

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπον ευχάριστα τα νέα. Μου είπε οτι έχει σχεδόν καθαρίσει, απλά είδε λίγους κόκκους απο αίμα στις κουτσουλιές και μου ειπε να το συνεχίσω καλού κακού για 2-3 μέρες ακόμα και να τις ξαναπάω προς τα τέλη της εβδομάδας. ΑΠλά ξέχασα να τον ρωτήσω για τα κοκκίδια, βιαζόμουν κιόλας και είχε και κόσμο εκεινη την ώρα. Αλλά οι κουτσουλιές της έχουν εμφανέστατη βελτίωση, απλά θα έχουν μείνει τίποτα κατάλοιπα μέσα, πιστεύω και τα αυγά και τα ενήλικα να τα καταπολέμησε πάντως. Άντε πολύ χάρηκα :Angel09:

----------


## jk21

κουτσουλιες με αιμα  αλλα βελτιωση ... τι να πω ... το μονο που μπορω βγαλε αμεσα φωτο της κοιλιας του πουλιου να φαινεται το δερμα και κουτσουλιες του

----------


## Nick2

Οκ θα τις βγάλω αύριο. Πάντως οι κουτσουλιές είναι σχεδόν καφέ με λίγο άσπρο και σκληρές. Δημήτρη το αίμα το είχε εξαρχής στις κουτσουλιές απο όταν είχε κάνει την πρώτη εξέταση. Απλά απο οτι κατάλαβα τα κοκκίδια είχαν αρχίσει να σκίζουν το έντερο μέσα, για αυτό και την πρόλαβα στο παραπέντε πριν αρχίσει να παίρνει την κάτω βόλτα και αυτή. Στις επανεξετάσεις είχε πάλι αίμα μαζί με πετσάκια προφανώς απο το έντερο, αλλα σταδιακή μείωση των κοκκιδίων κάθε φορά. Τώρα στην τελευταία εξέταση απο οτι κατάλαβα κοκκίδια δεν είδε, απλα είχε φαίνεται ακόμα ψιλοαιμορραγία, αφου όπως είπα έχει μόλις 2-3 μέρες που έστρωσαν οι κουτσουλιές της τελείως, και δεν κάνει καθόλου υδαρρείς. Θα βγάλω αύριο φωτό να τις δεις

----------


## Nick2

Λοιπον επιτέλους ήρθε η λύτρωση, στην τελευταία ανάλυση μου είπε οτι το  πουλάκι καθαρισε τελείως, απλα θα της δώσω ακόμα μια μέρα προληπτικά και  μετά τέλος, θα ξεκινήσω τα άλλα φάρμακα για την πτερρόροια. Απλά μου  άλλαξε την δοσολογία καθώς και ένα φάρμακο. Στο pterophene θα τις βάζω  20 σταγόνες για 4ημέρες, και αντι για το aidonine μου έδωσε το vitamix  plus που είναι πιο αποτελεσματικο οπως μου ειπε και εδώ η ίδια δοσολογία  20 σταγόνες για 4 ημέρες. Και για το crocovita 4 φορές ανα 2 ημέρες  στην τροφή της μια κοφτη μεζούρα. 
Eδώ ειναι και οι κουτσουλιές της, ειναι πεντακάθαρες πλέον:





Δημήτρη  τον ρώτησα για τα κοκκίδια και μου είπε οτι δεν ειναι τοσο απλά, και  δεν ειναι μονο αυτοι οι τύποι. Αν θέλουμε να μάθουμε τους τύπους θα  πρέπει να φέρω τα κόπρανά της και να γινει εκ νεου μικροβιολογική  ανάλυση που κοστίζει 80-90€ όπως μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικά και εκεί  μπορεις να βρεις αναλυτικα το πλήρες όνομα για το κάθε κοκκίδιο. Θα  αξιζε μόνο αν το θέλαμε για κάποια εργασία στο πανεπιστήμιο για  παράδειγμα, αλλα για απλή περιέργεια δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Οπότε ας μην  μπαίνουμε σε βαθιά νερά, αφού το πουλάκι καθάρισε αυτό μετράει... Τις  τελευταίες μέρες πάντως ειναι εμφανέστατη η αλλαγή στην συμπεριφορά της  προς το καλύτερο. Πλέον κάνει πράγματα που δεν έκανε, και άρχισε να με  παίζει όπως η προηγούμενη που έχασα. Να μην πω βέβαια οτι όλη μέρα ειναι  χωμένη στην ταίστρα χαχα, έχει χαρεί παρα πολύ με την τροφή της και  τρώει με περισσότερη όρεξη. Μόλις τελείωσει και η 2η θεραπεία πιστεύω να  ειναι τελείως καλά και να αρχίσει να κελαηδάει και πάλι...

----------


## jk21

δεν καταλαβαινω την αναγκαιοτητα ταυτοχρονης παροχης 2 βιταμινων αφου  η μια pterphene ,καλυπτει σε συστατικα την αλλη vitamix plus που μαλιστα .... δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο ..... ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας . εκεινος ξερει ....

μακαρι να ειναι ολα οκ πια με τα κοκκιδια ... αν το πουλακι εχει ξεφουσκωτο πτερωμα αυτο θα ειναι το θετικο νεο ... η μεγαλη ορεξη για φαγητο οχι παντα 

την κουτσουλια να μου την βγαλεις σε λευκο χαρτι .δεν μπορω να βγαλω συμπερασμα  και μαλλον μπερδεμενη την βλεπω

----------


## Nick2

Nαι της ιδιας εταιρίας είναι και βασικά το ένα βιταμίνες ειναι απο οτι βλέπω, το άλλο ειναι το φάρμακο. Το vitamix plus περιεχει βιταμινη Α, Β1, Β2, Β6, Β12, D3, E, K και 2-3 ακόμα συστατικά οπότε μάλλον θα μου το έδωσε για ενδυνάμωση αυτό σαν συμπληρωματικό με το pterophene, αφου αρχικά μου ειχε δωσει το aidonine αντι για το vitamix plus. 
Για το φαγητό τώρα ειναι εντάξει, απλά αυτός απο ανέκαθεν έτρωγε πολύ ακόμα και μικρός που ήταν με το φαγητό είχε ένα θέμα, ήταν χωμένος στην ταίστρα, χαχα, αλλα δεν έτρωγε πολύ, απλά ανακατεύει τους σπόρους, δεν ξερω τι διαλέγει και τρώει, τους μισούς τους ρίχνει κάτω και τρώει ελάχιστους. Απλά τον αρέσει να μασουλάει απο οτι κατάλαβα και κυρίως το κάνει όταν τον βάζω νέα τροφή, πάντως σε γενικες γραμμες τρώει φυσιολογικά, έπιασα και την κοιλίτσα του ξεφούσκωτη είναι, ενώ φαίνεται και αρκετά "βαρύς" οταν τον ανέβασα στο δάχτυλο, πρέπει να εχει βάλει γραμμαριάκια δηλαδή τωρα τελευταία...
Εδώ φαίνονται καλύτερα οι κουτσουλιές:





Δημήτρη χρόνια πολλά και για την γιορτή σου κιόλας, εύχομαι υγεία και καλή δύναμη.

----------


## jk21

Σε ευχαριστω  ΝΙΚΟ ! αμπαροριζα ειναι τα φυλλα αυτα στο κλουβι;  ο στρογγυλος σπορος που πεταει κατω ειναι αυτος που δεν εχει αλλο τροπο να σου πει ... α παρατειστε με με αυτη την πικροαηδια ... μαυρο ρουπσεν .καποτε πρεπει να αλλαξεις τροφη ,πριν εκεινο αλλαξει συκωτι ...

οι κουτσουλιες δεν ξερω τι δειχνουν στο μικροσκοπιο ...  αλλα τα υγρα τους δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου

----------


## Nick2

Χαχαχα ναι ε γιαυτό διαλέγει φαίνεται συγκεκριμένους σπόρους. Και η  προηγούμενη βασικά τα ίδια έκανε αλλα τότε νόμιζα οτι έφταιγε η τροφή,  αλλα τελικά και αυτή τα ίδια κάνει. Τότε τι στο καλό δίνουν αυτές τις  τροφές, εγώ νόμιζα θα την υπερκάλυπτε, αλλα μάλλον το μείγμα μέσα έχει  και κάποια που δεν τα τρώει. Θα κάνω δοκιμή να την αλλάξω πάντως τροφή  μετα την θεραπεία να δω αν θα συνεχίζει να πετάει πάλι τους σπόρους. Το  φυτό ναι νομίζω αμπαρόριζα είναι, ο πατέρας μου τα κόβει και τα φέρνει  απέξω και τις τα βάζει, πάντως τα έτρωγε μανιωδώς αυτά τα φυτά, και  κάποια άλλα βασιλικος κτλ. Έχω παρατηρήσει πάντως αυτά που δεν θέλει  πάντως δεν τα τρώει. Οι κουτσουλιές της και μένα το υγρό δεν μου  πολυαρέσει το χρώμα, αλλα αφού ο γιατρός την είδε καθαρή πιστεύω να  ειναι εντάξει, ίσως το χρώμα να οφείλεται και στα φυτά που τρώει, δεν  ξέρω. Απο αύριο την αρχίζω την θεραπεία για την πτερορροια και βλέπουμε  πως θα πάει.

----------


## jk21

την ηξερα για εντομοαπωθητικο και χαλαρωτικο αλλα εχει και αντιπυρετικη και αντιβακτηριακη δραση ....

http://www.herbsociety.org/factsheet...um%20Guide.pdf (σελ 43 και μετα ) 

προφανως δεν την δινει τυχαια ο πατερας σου ... θελει να κατσω να το ψαξω καλυτερα

----------


## Nick2

Ναι ούτε εγώ γνώριζα την δράση που έχει αλλα φαίνεται οτι είναι αρκετα ευεργετικό αφου τις αρέσει και τρώει. 
Εδώ και οι κουτσουλιές της σήμερα, έχει φύγει και το υγρό και τις βλέπω φυσιολογικότατες





Την ξεκίνησα και την νέα θεραπεία για την πτερόρροια και θα δούμε πως θα πάει, για 4 ημέρες θα τις δίνω τις σταγόνες, και για 8 την σκόνη στην τροφή της.

----------


## jk21

δειχνουν οκ .

----------

